# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Lucy Beale

## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have announced that Lucy Beale will be returning to Walford in the New Year.

Actress Hetti Bywater is taking over the role of Lucy, who has been tipped to cause more trouble for her dad Ian (Adam Woodyatt) once she makes her Albert Square comeback.

Lucy has been living in Devon for over a year, but she is missing London life and finally decides to return home when she hears about some sad news from the Square.

As Lucy arrives back in Walford, she makes the mistake of thinking that she will be the only girl in Ian's life - and is surprised to learn of his new relationship with Mandy Salter (Nicola Stapleton).

It soon becomes clear that Lucy is far from impressed by Ian's choice of partner, and she will not make life easy for her father as she goes head-to-head with Mandy.

Speaking of her EastEnders casting, Bywater commented: "I'm really excited to be joining such an iconic show as EastEnders, especially becoming part of the Beale household. I'm looking forward to finding out what's in store for Lucy and seeing what she's going to get up to when she returns to Walford."

Lucy was last seen on screen in August 2010 with Melissa Suffield portraying the role. EastEnders will air the character's return scenes in January 2012.

Bywater has previously appeared in Casualty and Doctors

----------

Dutchgirl (15-11-2011), JustJodi (16-11-2011), lizann (15-11-2011), megan999 (17-11-2011)

----------


## Timalay

Took Eastenders long enough.  Thought they had forgotten about recasting her. 
Now we need Peter Beale back.

----------


## lizann

Whats the bad news that brings her back Pat's death or Jane leaving again?

----------


## tammyy2j

^ This is her (looks like a younger Tanya)

----------

kaz21 (20-11-2011), Perdita (15-11-2011)

----------


## Katy

she looks a lot older to me

----------


## LostVoodoo

She probably won't get on with Mandy because they're too similar! Could be good, I reckon it will be Pat's death that will bring her back. I wonder if she's grown up at all...?

----------


## alan45

EastEnders reintroduces Lucy Beale to Albert Square next week as she returns home for Pat's funeral.

Lucy, now played by Hetti Bywater, has been tipped to wreak more havoc in Walford in upcoming episodes as she settles back in after more than a year living away in Devon.


Â© BBC

Pictured: Hetti Bywater as Lucy Beale.

With preparations for Pat's send-off well under way in next week's episodes, Ian (Adam Woodyatt) tells some white lies to girlfriend Mandy (Nicola Stapleton) - claiming that Lucy and Peter are both too busy to attend.

In fact, Ian hasn't been in contact with either of the twins to tell them about the funeral - and they don't know anything about Mandy either!

Unfortunately for Ian, Lucy manages to find out about Walford's planned farewell to Pat - and he's in for a shock when the troublesome teen arrives back unexpectedly, demanding to know the reason for the secrecy.

As Lucy comes face-to-face with Mandy, she also demands to know who this stranger is.


Â© BBC

Pictured: Lucy wants answers as she arrives back on the Square.

Far from impressed over her father's choice of partner, it looks like Lucy will be going head-to-head with Mandy - leaving Ian caught in the middle. But who will come out on top in their battle of wits?

It also doesn't take long for Lucy to get up to more mischief as she ends up taking alcopops to Pat's funeral - which delights Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa).

When Bywater's casting as Lucy was announced in November, she commented: "I'm really excited to be joining such an iconic show as EastEnders, especially becoming part of the Beale household. I'm looking forward to finding out what's in store for Lucy and seeing what she's going to get up to when she returns to Walford."


Â© BBC


Lucy was last seen in Walford in August 2010, when she left the area to live with her grandmother.

EastEnders airs the character's return scenes on Thursday, January 12 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Nicola Stapleton has predicted that returnee Lucy Beale will do "everything she can" to cause trouble for Mandy Salter.

Stapleton's character Mandy is currently in a relationship with Lucy's father Ian (Adam Woodyatt), but the businessman has not told his daughter about the romance.

Lucy, now played by Hetti Bywater, arrives back in Walford next week and is shocked to find Mandy living in the Beale house.

Stapleton told All About Soap: "Ian promised Mandy that he'd told the twins about their relationship, so she's a bit surprised when Lucy arrives home for Pat's funeral and starts demanding answers about Ian's love life.

"Lucy definitely has her nose put out of joint when she realises she's not Ian's number one any more. She's going to do everything she can to undermine his relationship with Mandy."

The actress also offered her take on Mandy and Ian's turbulent relationship, admitting that there are not strong feelings between the pair.

"It's never going to be the love affair of the year or anything, but it's a situation that suits the pair of them at this moment in time," she explained.

"She likes the stability that Ian gives her, and he definitely likes having a trophy girlfriend on his arm - so they're both happy. It'll be a while before they start talking about their long-term future."

EastEnders continues tonight at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Kim

I would have thought Mandy and Lucy would get on well. Seems Lucy will never approve of any potential stepmother.

----------


## Perdita

> I would have thought Mandy and Lucy would get on well. Seems Lucy will never approve of any potential stepmother.


I think if Ian had had the guts to tell her that he is living with Mandy, she might have had a different attitude, she is probably just reacting to his lies.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Nicola Stapleton has said that her character Mandy Salter is capable of outwitting Lucy Beale as the troublesome teen launches her first scheme against her.

Lucy, now played by Hetti Bywater, is back on Albert Square in time for Pat's funeral next week - and takes a disliking to Mandy after discovering that she is her dad Ian's new partner.

Episodes coming up later this month see Lucy hatch a plot against Mandy as they start to spend quality time together - keen to get her in trouble with Ian (Adam Woodyatt).

Stapleton told Soaplife: "Mandy wants to be part of the Beale family and she's desperate to win Lucy over, but she gets it all wrong. She goes to The Vic with Lucy, but because she doesn't want Lucy to see her as the wicked stepmother, she behaves like an older sister.

"Mandy gets drunk and Lucy gets her to buy some drugs. She does it because she thinks it's going to win her points with Lucy.

"Mandy passes out and wakes up to find the pills are gone. It's only later she discovers Lucy's planned it so Bobby finds the drugs."

Asked whether Mandy can avoid Ian's fury by getting herself out of Lucy's frame-up, the actress replied: "Mandy's no fool and I'm loving the storylines I am doing with Adam, so I hope so!"

EastEnders airs Lucy's return on Thursday, January 12 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## megan999

I'm looking forward to Lucy's return.  :Big Grin:  Am tired of Mandy.

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Melissa Suffield has said that she has "moved on" from the soap.

The actress played Lucy Beale in the BBC show until being axed for alleged "unruly behaviour" and underage drinking in 2010, with Suffield's last appearance in EastEnders in August of that year.

Tweeting after the first screen appearance of her replacement Hetti Bywater in last night's episode, Suffield said: "I'm a bigger, better, happier person now. Great starting point for me but I've moved on."

Suffield then directed Twitter followers to a music video by the band Deadwax in which she stars, as well as writing: "We've got Casualty, a couple of films coming up.

"And yes, give the new girl a chance - it's a very tough job and I wish her every success. Like I said, I'm happier now and hope you all are x."

Bywater's casting was announced in November 2011.

----------


## Dazzle

It's nice to hear Melissa Suffield is happy, and not bitter about being axed.

----------


## xcarlyx

The new Lucy annoys me already. :/ the facial expression just irritated me

----------

tammyy2j (16-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> The new Lucy annoys me already. :/ the facial expression just irritated me


Me too

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders newcomer Hetti Bywater has praised the soap's cast for giving her a warm welcome to Walford.

The actress recently landed the role of Ian Beale's wayward daughter Lucy, who returned to Albert Square last week in time for Pat Evans's funeral.

Revealing how she got into acting, Bywater told The Mirror: "I went to a drama school on Saturdays and then I was taken up by an agent. I've done two films and some adverts, so this isn't my first job but it is still a very big deal.

"[Joining EastEnders is] pretty overwhelming. I was really nervous as everyone knows each other and it's like a big family, but they're all really welcoming."

The 17-year-old revealed that Shona McGarty (Whitney Dean) has been appointed as her mentor on set, while everyone else at the programme "has been like a mini-mentor".

Bywater has taken over the role of Lucy from Melissa Suffield, who left EastEnders in 2010.

Discussing the challenge of playing an established character, Bywater said: "It is quite difficult as everyone knew the old Lucy and what she was like, but hopefully I can put my own stamp on the character."

EastEnders fans will see Lucy return to her mischievous ways this week as she launches a scheme against Ian's new girlfriend Mandy (Nicola Stapleton).

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Hetti Bywater would like Lucy Beale to find love with Fat Boy.
The teen actress joined the soap this year as Ian Beale's troublesome daughter and told Inside Soap she thinks honest lad Fat Boy would be a good influence on her character.
Hetti said: "I think Lucy is probably best suited to Fat Boy. He's such a nice character, so considering all of the scheming and plotting Lucy gets up to, I think he'd bring her back down to earth.
"A relationship would really do her good, and I think Fat Boy is the perfect person for that."
The young soap star said she hopes she is nothing like Lucy in real life, but admitted she loves playing her.
She said: "It's fun to portray someone so naughty and mischievous because she's so far removed from myself."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Hetti Bywater has admitted that she gets emotional when filming big scenes for the Beale family.

The actress's character Lucy Beale turned against her troubled father Ian earlier this year after he suffered a mental breakdown and disappeared for a number of weeks.

Lucy and Ian have managed to get their relationship back on track in recent episodes, putting an end to the tense scenes that Bywater shared with on-screen dad Adam Woodyatt.

Bywater told The Sun: "Adam is amazing. He can turn on the tears so quickly that I find it hard not to cry in scenes with him. In one scene I filmed recently I wasn't supposed to be crying, and I just burst into tears. The team had a word with me about it, but luckily it worked out okay.

"Another time Lucy was supposed to tell Ian to 'drop dead' during a fight and I started crying because I just didn't want to say the words to him.

"Lucy is a bit of a bitch and that wasn't the first time I haven't wanted to say the lines she comes out with. I always end up apologising afterwards."

She added: "Lucy has been really hard on Ian, but in the next few months they really build up a relationship and you see a much softer side to her."

Bywater added that she believes she has improved as an actress since she first took over the role of Lucy.

She said: "I look back at my first scenes in EastEnders and just cringe because they are so terrible. I wasn't acting very naturally at all. Most of the time on set you can't tell if people are saying lines or having a conversation because they are so natural in their parts.

"At the beginning I was constantly asking people 'What were you saying?' and they'd reply, 'Oh no, I was just reading my lines'. I'd always wonder why I couldn't do that. But I think it's something that you get better at - I've definitely got better since January."

EastEnders continues tonight (October 22) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## lizann

rumours that lucy will find a lump on her breast and could be tackling a cancer storyline

----------


## lizann

so are we seeing the start of a romance with tamwar massod

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Hetti Bywater has revealed that her character Lucy Beale will continue her scheming behaviour until she gets ex-boyfriend Joey Branning back.

It was revealed recently that Lucy would spike best friend Lauren's drink in order to jeopardise her relationship with cousin Joey.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Bywater said: "Lucy's doing whatever she can to make Joey see the bad side of Lauren. Joey has a hold over Lucy, and she wants him. 

"Seeing him with Lauren hasn't been easy, and Lucy is thinking only of herself at this point. The long-term consequences for Lauren just don't cross her mind at all."

"When Lucy volunteers to get the drinks in, Lauren insists on an orange juice - so Lucy drops a shot in secretly. She keeps on doing it, and it's not long before Lauren's getting drunk. She starts mouthing off, and Joey's not happy."


Â© BBC
Lucy, Lauren and Joey in EastEnders


Bywater reveals that Lucy will feel no remorse after Joey dumps Lauren, convinced that she has gone behind his back after she gets drunk again.

"Lucy's ecstatic that her plan has worked. And when Joey confronts her about Lauren's accusation, Lucy just denies it, implying that Lauren's got major issues. Joey refuses to believe Lauren, so as far as Lucy's concerned, Lauren is out of the picture - which means she's closer to getting Joey.

"We all know that Lucy has major trust issues, and the only person she wants to get close to is Joey. She never received his full attention when they were an item the first time round, because of his feelings for Lauren - and that's why he's still got such a hold over her at this stage.

"Lucy doesn't deal very well with not getting what she wants, so where Joey is concerned, I think she'll just keep on going until she does!"

----------


## tammyy2j

> so are we seeing the start of a romance with tamwar massod


I thought this too

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Hetti Bywater has suggested that her alter ego Lucy Beale should have more scenes with scheming Janine Butcher.

Viewers know that the two characters both have manipulative sides, and they also share a connection as Janine (Charlie Brooks) is currently the business partner of Lucy's dad Ian.

Bywater told Inside Soap: "It's funny - whenever Charlie Brooks and I are working together, we're really similar. Our characters are quite alike, and we even deliver some of our lines in the same way.

"I'm sure Lucy and Janine would make a pretty formidable pair!"

Next week's EastEnders episodes see Lucy disown Ian (Adam Woodyatt) after he tricks her into signing all of the family businesses back over to him.

Ian takes the drastic step as he needs to find a way to pay back sinister Carl White, who has been threatening him over their debt.

Bywater added: "Lucy definitely wants to get back at her dad, and her spiteful side is bound to emerge. She's so angry and needs to take a step back. Too much damage has been done."

----------


## walsh2509

I would love to see Ian get is comeuppance, he is a slimy rat of a man, as for a business man dear lord the chippy you hardly see anyone in it and the cafe too, but no he opening  a restaurant.  Did he not see what happened to the Indian .. Doesn't care about his daughter, say what you like about her love antics, she had to run the cafe chippy and look after the home and then he cons her out of the business after stealing from her bank account.

----------


## tammyy2j

> EastEnders is preparing to kill off one of its long-running characters.
> 
> Lucy Beale will bow out of the BBC soap in spring, spelling the start of a dark new chapter for the Beale family.
> 
> Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins previously hinted that a story to "shock and hopefully make the nation weep" would arrive around Easter time and continue up to the 30-year anniversary in February 2015.
> 
> "It will give Adam Woodyatt (Ian Beale), who's a brilliant actor and a lovely man, a big chance to shine," he added.
> 
> Lucy has appeared on and off of the Square since December 1993 and has been portrayed by several actresses, notably Melissa Suffield between 2004 and 2010, and Hetti Bywater from 2012 to present.
> ...


Belongs in this thread more

----------

lizann (23-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

she could die from a eating disorder as she is very thin, have eastenders ever done a eating disorder storyline before?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has planned its biggest ever marketing campaign surrounding the death of Lucy Beale.

It was announced last month that the long-running character, currently played by Hetti Bywater, will be killed off at Easter, spelling the start of a dark new chapter for the Beale family.

Lucy's death has been plotted so that every character will become a suspect and all the cast members will be used in the promotion, making it the biggest in the show's history.

Drama boss Ben Stephenson said to The Mirror: "Just about everyone who lives there is a suspect and we are going to use every single cast member in the marketing campaign, which is the biggest we've ever done.

"EastEnders is back to its best and we want everyone to know about it."

A show statement previously said about the storyline: "No-one knows exactly what happened to Lucy on the night she died, except very few people - even the person responsible for her death."

Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins previously hinted that a story to "shock, entertain and hopefully make the nation weep" would hit around Easter time and continue up to the show's 30-year anniversary in February 2015.

EastEnders airs tonight at 8pm on BBC One.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2wDaBLo7g

----------


## lizann

if she is killed around easter she hasn't been used much so far shouldn't the story being build up by now 

maybe jake kills her

----------


## lizann

if she is killed around easter she hasn't been used much so far shouldn't the story being build up by now 

maybe jake kills her

----------


## tammyy2j

More details have emerged about Lucy Beale's EastEnders exit after Hetti Bywater was spotted filming what are believed to be her final scenes.

The actress was seen shooting scenes in which Lucy enters a flat, where she is thought to be meeting a client for a viewing. 

However, the location shoot suggests that Lucy could walk into a trap as this will be the final time she is seen alive, The Sun reports.

Lucy's death was announced last month, with a show statement teasing: "No-one knows exactly what happened to Lucy on the night she died, except very few people - even the person responsible for her death."

Show bosses are planning its biggest ever marketing campaign surrounding the plot, with every cast member becoming a suspect.

Upcoming scenes of the soap will see Lucy launch her own property letting agency with the help of Lauren Branning.

----------


## sarah c

Mysterious Mr Kipper then?

----------


## tammyy2j

The build-up to Lucy Beale's death sees her hiding a secret on EastEnders next week.

Lucy, played by Hetti Bywater, isn't her usual self when Albert Square's younger residents gather to celebrate Lauren Branning's birthday.

Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) soon becomes convinced that Lucy is keeping quiet over a secret relationship with Jake Stone, and even searches through her friend's phone for confirmation.

When Lucy catches Lauren snooping, she convinces her that nothing is going on with Jake (Jamie Lomas) - but it's clear that she is hiding something.

Later, after a mysterious phone call, Lucy's behaviour makes it obvious that she would rather be somewhere else than celebrating with Lauren.

When Lucy puts a dampener on Lauren's big night by rowing with Whitney Dean, it gives her the perfect opportunity to leave and head off to meet someone.

At the same time, Jake is busy preparing a meal for two at home. Could this be connected, or is it a red herring?

EastEnders confirmed plans to kill off Lucy last month. The mystery story will begin at Easter and run until the soap's 30th anniversary in February 2015.

A show statement recently teased: "No one knows exactly what happened to Lucy on the night she died, except very few people - even the person responsible for her death.

"Ian will start to question how well he really knew his daughter, as secrets spill out after her death. But one Walford resident has a very dark secret about what really happened the night Lucy died - and viewers will be left guessing for the rest of the year... What killed Lucy Beale?"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Laurie Brett has promised that there are "brilliant" scenes ahead on the soap as Lucy Beale's death storyline kicks off.

Cast and crew have recently been busy filming the early stages of the emotional storyline, which will see Lucy die in mysterious circumstances.

The plot will see Lucy's father Ian (Adam Woodyatt) take centre stage as he struggles to come to terms with the tragic loss of his daughter, while the grief of Brett's character Jane will also be explored.

Brett told Inside Soap: "All I can say is that there are some really brilliant scripts, and Adam Woodyatt's performance is outstanding. I think *the nation should prepare themselves* for total devastation.  _The whole nation????  Really??  Flags at half mast????_ 

"There are scenes being filmed that, if they don't make you cry, you must have a heart of stone. People need to order Kleenex in bulk!"

On Jane's reaction, she added: "Don't forget, Jane brought up Lucy as her own daughter. I think she will be there for Ian, but I'm not too sure how much room Jane will have to be that rock. She's going to be grieving as well."

----------


## lizann

so is it jake or max she is seeing in secret?

----------


## tammyy2j

> so is it jake or max she is seeing in secret?


Both look too old for her but Max would be the bigger surprise and shock so I think him

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

It's the end of an era for the Beale family on EastEnders next week as Lucy is killed following an eventful few days.

Following tensions with a number of Albert Square's residents, Lucy heads off alone one evening after receiving a mysterious email. Not long afterwards, Lucy's lifeless body is left on Walford Common - marking the beginning of a dark new chapter for the Beales.

Here, Hetti Bywater - who played Lucy - speaks about the shock storyline for the first time and reflects on her two-year stint with the BBC soap.

Lucy's fling with Max came as a surprise! Does she have real feelings for him?
"I think she's just a bit unsure about everything. Lucy has got to a point in her life where she's having a bit of a breakdown and nothing is really certain in her head. She's just in a really muddled place with everything that is going on at the moment. She's following her instinct rather than figuring out if something is right or wrong or figuring out what her true emotions are, which is why she is getting herself in more and more trouble. 

"Lucy has a lot of problems with her dad and feels that her dad does not believe in her and isn't supporting her, so in a weird twisted way, it's almost as if Max is giving her that fatherly support.

"From Max's point of view, I think that the fact it's a secret makes it more exciting, but on Lucy's part I think it's excitement at the beginning and it's a rush, but the excitement goes away very quickly. She doesn't know what her emotions are. The excitement goes when the guilt comes."

Does Lucy see the letting agency as a fresh start in life? 
"Definitely. It's something to aim towards. She wants to grow up quickly and she hasn't really had a childhood. She has her dad constantly telling her that she can't do things because she's too young and naÃ¯ve, and she just wants to prove everyone wrong and be a person that other people can look up to." 

Lucy takes a chance on Lee, even after she spots him kissing Whitney behind her back. Why does she do that?
"Because she feels that everyone in her life lies to her and they can't be trusted. She has a lot of trust issues with her friends, obviously with everything that's going on with Max and her family, so she's not getting on with anyone. 

"This boy comes along who is a little bit cheeky, he's from the army and very confident, but isn't afraid to tell her how it is and be honest with her with everything. With Whitney he's upfront and when Lucy asks him what is going on, he tells her straight and makes a joke about it, and she likes that. Yes he might be kissing Whitney on the side, but he's honest about it and that's refreshing and is almost endearing about him."

Next week we see that Cindy knows one of Lucy's secrets. Is Lucy worried that she knows the truth? 
"It's a weird relationship. I don't think she trusts her 100%, but I think she hopes that Cindy would be almost afraid to tell anyone her secret and wouldn't cross Lucy in that way."

Lucy's final week on screen also sees Peter overhear Ian telling her that she's the child he's most proud of. Why does Lucy get so upset on Peter's behalf?
"The twins were always really close in the past - they would bicker but they were a unit and where there was one, there was the other. But now the relationship has drifted apart. Even though they are not as close anymore, that connection is still there - Peter is still her twin. They always say that if one twin is upset the other one instantly knows - they share the same emotions. 

"It's not so much that Peter is upset - it's the fact that Ian would even say that he has a favourite. He's obviously trying to tell her nice things - but I think it's just sad to see, more on Ian's behalf, that he would do that." 

How would you describe Lucy's relationship with Ian? 
"It's complicated! It's just a general fatherly daughterly love/hate relationship, although it's actually more like a motherly daughter relationship. Lucy can hate him so much, but then if he sheds a tear or is upset, she can't help but feel sympathy. It's really difficult for her - to have all that hatred that can go away in a second if he breaks down. That's what she's about and that shows that she does have a heart and she can be emotional. 

"That's a really nice part to their relationship - it does work both ways. In their heart-to-heart next week, she's being so harsh at the beginning and as soon as Lucy breaks down, it's reciprocated and he does exactly the same. It's love/hate. She loves him but she thinks he can be an idiot!"

We learn a lot about Lucy next week. Is there still more to learn? 
"Yes definitely, there's going to be a lot to learn about Lucy!"

What does it mean to you to have such a big exit storyline? Did you expect it to have such a big response when it was revealed? 
"When it was announced it really did go everywhere! I think it's such a big deal for viewers because not only is Lucy an iconic character because she has been in the show for 20 years, but also the whole Beale clan is so iconic and that's why it makes such a big impact. And splitting twins up is so horrific. 

"It's going to be a great story for the Beales and start a new dark chapter for them. That's what the focus is going to be on - it's not going to be so much about the death, it's going to be about afterwards. It's going to be about the implications of it and everyone's journey. 

"It's a bit scary and overwhelming, and the fact that it's going to go on for so long. I am ecstatic that I got given this opportunity, because it's amazing and challenging and great to be part of such a big storyline." 

How do you think viewers will react when they see it on screen?
"You see deaths on soaps quite a bit and often they tend to be older characters or they tend to be characters with bad sides to them. What's so sad about this is that Lucy is having all these troubles and she's trying to build her life back up and get her stuff together, thinking this isn't how she's going to live her life and she's going to start a new chapter, and that's when it all goes wrong." 

Do you know who killed Lucy?
"No. I thought I was 100% sure and that I had it sussed out in my head, but after talking to everyone else on the cast I'm not sure anymore. Everyone's having little bets and coming up with their own theories."

What was it like to have to keep the storyline secret?
"It was so difficult! I'd known for about five months before it came out. It felt like as soon as I knew, suddenly everyone was coming up to me and asking me what my storylines were and where our characters would be in a couple of years' time. I had to make up things in my head! It was hard. The hardest person to keep it from was Jacqueline [Jossa, who plays Lauren], as we always talk about what we're going to do in the future."

What are your favourite moments from filming?
"What I'm doing right now - the stuff leading up to Lucy's murder. I've had good storylines in the past - throwing the money out of the window was fun. It was odd to hold that much money in my hand! But definitely the stuff I'm doing right now. I don't think I've been challenged as much as what I'm doing right now. 

"Working 12 hours a day every day has been draining, but that's almost helped me do the scenes and getting into that character. I was the most grumpy person on set and that really helped me! It was fun to have to really think about my character and I'd read my scenes weeks in advance and really cared about what I was doing. The end storylines have been the best, they are great scripts!"

Who are you going to miss seeing every day the most?
"Jacqueline definitely, and Himesh [Patel] - he's the most amazing person in the world. I'll miss Adam [Woodyatt] as he's like an embarrassing dad, giving me advice about money and everything. I'll miss Ben [Hardy] as well, as we get on really well. And Shona [McGarty] obviously!"

Are you going to watch the episode where Lucy is murdered when it airs? 
"I don't know. I will watch it in a corner on my own! No one else is allowed to watch it with me. You have to, don't you?!" 

What's next for you? Is there a dream job you would like to have? 
"I wouldn't do musical theatre. People tell me I've got an alright voice but I don't like the sound of my own voice, so definitely no singing. I wouldn't mind doing a serious play - that would be nice for something a bit different. 

"Ideally if I lived in a dream world I'd do a period drama. I love period drama. One day I would love to be in a period feature film, but that's dreaming! But that would be amazing. I'd also love to do something gritty."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' cast and crew worked out on location for Lucy Beale's funeral scenes yesterday (April 7).

Adam Woodyatt (Ian), Ben Hardy (Peter), Mimi Keene (Cindy) and Jacqueline Jossa (Lauren) were among those spotted filming the emotional episode at a real-life church.

John Partridge has also reprised his EastEnders role for the storyline, as his character Christian Clarke returns to pay his respects to Lucy and support his sister Jane. Christian was last seen on screen in November 2012.

Lucy's family arrive for her funeral
Â© BBC
Lucy's family arrive for her funeral

Christian returns for the service
Â© BBC
Christian returns for the service

Lucy's funeral will see her family and friends gather in the church to say their goodbyes following her tragic death.

However, with mystery surrounding the exact circumstances of her demise, it's possible that someone in attendance could have something to hide.

Behind the scenes with Adam Woodyatt, Ben Hardy and John Partridge
Â© BBC
Behind the scenes with Adam, Ben and John

Behind the scenes with Rakhee Thakrar and Nitin Ganatra
Â© BBC
Rakhee Thakrar and Nitin Ganatra work on a scene

Ben Hardy and Jacqueline Jossa rehearse a scene
Â© BBC
Ben Hardy and Jacqueline Jossa rehearse a scene

EastEnders will air Lucy's final episode on Friday, April 18 as she heads off alone after receiving a mysterious email. Not long afterwards, her lifeless body is left on Walford Common.

Show bosses confirmed plans to kill off Lucy in February, revealing that the story would keep fans guessing about the reasons for her death until the soap's 30th anniversary in February 2015.  :EEK!: 

In a new interview released today, Hetti Bywater - who played Lucy - commented: "It's going to be a great story for the Beales and start a new dark chapter for them. That's what the focus is going to be on - it's not going to be so much about the death, it's going to be about afterwards. It's going to be about the implications of it and everyone's journey. 

"It's a bit scary and overwhelming, and the fact that it's going to go on for so long. I am ecstatic that I got given this opportunity, because it's amazing and challenging and great to be part of such a big storyline."

EastEnders will air the funeral episode in May.

----------


## lizann

billy and danny top suspects from twitter buzz

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans were shocked in February as the BBC soap announced its plans to kill off Lucy Beale in a long-running mystery plotline. After a two-month wait, viewers are about to see the story unfold for themselves as the drama begins in the show's emotional Easter episodes.

To promote the story, EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins this week revealed lots of new gossip about what's to come at a press Q&A session in London. Read on to find out what he had to say!

What can we expect from next week's episodes?
"Over the next few days, you're going to see the Beales really shine. Adam Woodyatt, Laurie Brett, Ben Hardy, Di Parish and Jac Jossa are giving some of the most amazing performances you've ever seen. I think Adam gives the performance of a lifetime. 

"This is a very, very personal story to everybody at EastEnders. We've had cameramen who've been there for 25 years sobbing behind the cameras as we've been recording. Everyone has brought their own little bit of grief to the show as we're working through it.

"Thursday's episode next week will also be a special episode, as it's just set in the Beale house. We only go outside right at the end of the episode, so the tension builds."

How will this be different to other soap whodunits that we've seen?
"This comes from the heart. As you'll see in the episodes, it's all based on truth, reality and grief. When we first talked about the storyline, we spoke about Lucy dying and her body being found on Walford Common. We decided that the story would be about grief at first, but then slowly get closer and closer, until the focus goes onto the Square and the Beales suddenly realising that actually the killer is amongst them.

"There's going to be a lot of twists and turns in the storyline. We're going to use this storyline to find out a lot about every single character on the Square. We're also going to find out a lot more about Lucy after she's died.

"The story is going to run and run, but I think sometimes soap whodunits can be too intelligent and not come from the heart. The identity of the killer is known by myself and three other people on the team. When it's revealed, we don't want people to say, 'Oh that was clever, I never guessed that'. We want people to say, 'Oh, that makes sense, that's upsetting and it's very clever'. The story is very much based on truth."

What impact will the grief of the Beale family have?
"Grief changes people and it changes relationships. For example, it's going to change Ian and Phil's relationship. They're the biggest enemies in the world, but in scenes coming up, Phil Mitchell hugs a crying Ian Beale and starts to cry himself."

How long have you been planning the story for?
"When I came back to EastEnders, the first three ideas I mentioned were the introduction of the Carters, Carol's cancer and Lucy's death. [Story producer] Alex Lamb, [script producer] Manpreet Dosanjh, [senior producer] Sharon Batten and the team of writers and directors all jumped on it.

"It's been fun to plot a murder properly on a big scale, and also to go back to the first family in the Square. Ian Beale and Adam Woodyatt are so wonderful. To have something affecting Ian so massively in the lead-up to the 30th anniversary next year was part of the thinking as well, and hopefully it's paying off."

Usually we see soap characters' lives for ourselves. Is it a gamble to keep back so many secrets about Lucy until after her death?
"That's the fun - the fun is seeing the secrets revealed. Viewers are so much more sophisticated now and it would have been a little bit naff to see everyone suddenly acting suspiciously, or Lucy suddenly upsetting everybody on the Square for no reason. A death like this is a shock to a family, and that's what we want it to feel like for the audience as well. 

"We've spent a lot of time plotting it cleverly and we know where we're going with it. We're not making it up as we go along, and that's important. There are lots of clever people working on the show."

You also have a lot of experience with murder storiesâ¦
"Yes, my first job was coming up with ways for people to die on Midsomer Murders! I've always loved a good old murder mystery. When I was little, I also read every Agatha Christie book and wrote my own little murder mysteries. In the end, my English teacher made me stand up in front of my English class and said, 'You're never going to amount to anything because all you read is Agatha Christie!'

"In our case, it's a way of exploring every character. For our writers and story team, it's an opportunity to twist and play with your audience. We've seen great murder mysteries with Broadchurch and The Killing, but with a soap, you get to do it better because we're on all the time and we've got a longer time to tell the story."

What role will the police play?
"We don't want the police to come across as incompetent soap police. If the police were really good, we'd have no story to tell and there'd be nothing to watch, but as time goes on, some of the police are changed and some people are taken off the case. 

"We also try to characterise each police officer, so they're not just generic fact-givers. They're all characters in their own right and they've got loads of stories running through as well."

How long will the story run for?
"It's going to run into next year and into the 30th anniversary, but there are some very, very big curveballs which will be thrown at the audience between now and then. In the run-up towards Christmas time, there's going to be a big twist that will make everyone gasp. That's all I'm going to say!"

Is it true that there's been censored scripts to protect the secrecy?
"Yes, the show is about secrets and twists. I want to surprise the audience. Later in the year, we're going to have a clever bit of trickery - gimmickry maybe! 'Gimmickry' is probably putting it down, but we're going to do something to make sure that the audience and the press don't have a clue who it is."

Overnight ratings for the soaps are currently in decline. Would you say they're struggling?
"I don't think everyone's struggling - I think everyone's watching television in a different way. A lot of our EastEnders viewers watch the show online on iPlayer, so that doesn't worry me. I hope that this story will bring back some old viewers and bring in some new ones."

Is it frustrating to have murders coming up in Coronation Street and Hollyoaks at similar times, or do you feel that yours is different?
"I think we're doing it forensically and we're exploring the minutiae. We're also doing grief first - it's not just a silly death. That's not to say that the other deaths are pointless, but in our case it's about death in the family because EastEnders is about families. 

"I'm sure the other soap stories are going to be fantastic as well, but with Coronation Street's Tina, I know that she doesn't really have any family on the Street so it's quite an isolated murder, whereas Lucy's is about the death of someone's daughter and someone's sister. 

"We always try to make everything about family and about relationships, and then slowly it turns into a mystery - but it's not a heightened mystery. It's very real and we keep checking ourselves all the way along to make sure that it's not melodramatic and to find the truth in each moment."

Will Lucy's fall in Max's office be mentioned again?
"Yes - we need stuff to happen now, so obviously we want the police to go, 'Ah! There's a bit of blood in the portakabin'. We as an audience know it was an accident, but that's a little red herring and a clue there."

As we saw with Archie's murder, will this story lead to the killer being revealed in a live episode and the actor only told moments before?
"No! It's been done. We don't do cover versions of greatest hits. We want new songs. Keeping it a secret is going to be difficult, but as I mentioned earlier, we have a plan. Really good storytelling is our trick, to be honest. When I said earlier that we have a trick planned, that's it - really good storytelling."

----------


## tammyy2j

Jake was staring creepily at her and Lee in the restaurant tonight 

Is she a coke taker or seller?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

boring terrible murder episode

----------

kayuqtuq (18-04-2014), Perdita (18-04-2014), tammyy2j (20-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has released the first official BBC trailer promoting the aftermath of Lucy Beale's death.

Lucy's time in Walford came to a tragic end in Friday night's episode (April 18) as she was killed by an unknown person after heading off alone.

A new BBC promo featuring most of the soap's cast now highlights the fact that everyone in Albert Square is a potential suspect in the case.

Hit play below to see the official BBC trailer:



Next week's episodes will focus on the immediate aftermath for the Beale family as they learn that Lucy has been found dead on Walford Common.

The police will initially believe that Lucy's demise was the result of a random mugging that went wrong, but later a full-blown murder investigation will be launched - sending shockwaves through the Square.

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said this week: "When we first talked about the storyline, we spoke about Lucy dying and her body being found on Walford Common. We decided that the story would be about grief at first, but then slowly get closer and closer, until the focus goes onto the Square and the Beales suddenly realising that actually the killer is amongst them."

The mystery storyline will run until EastEnders' 30th anniversary in February 2015, but Treadwell-Collins has promised that "some very big curveballs" will be thrown at the audience between now and then.

EastEnders continues on Easter Monday at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

tammyy2j (20-04-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Why drag this story line out for so long?  I've lost interest already!  I don't care who killed Lucy, I'm just glad she's out of the show.

----------


## owenlee4me

What on earth was this made a "suspense" headline?  totallly agree, very anticlimatic murder, she could have died plain and simple, no sign of a stalker, another Eastender or not even a hint of her being murdered, (part from she was stupid enough to go into the "dark woods!!!) glad she's gone thou, sick of seeing her hunching her shoulders in case she spoils her hair, as for who did it, is it going to be another wild card, like when Stacy killed Archie??
Total disappointment, could have been much more interesting.

----------


## owenlee4me

What on earth was this made a "suspense" headline?  totallly agree, very anticlimatic murder, she could have died plain and simple, no sign of a stalker, another Eastender or not even a hint of her being murdered, (part from she was stupid enough to go into the "dark woods!!!) glad she's gone thou, sick of seeing her hunching her shoulders in case she spoils her hair, as for who did it, is it going to be another wild card, like when Stacy killed Archie??
Total disappointment, could have been much more interesting.

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2014), kayuqtuq (19-04-2014), lizann (21-04-2014), Perdita (19-04-2014), tammyy2j (20-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> What on earth was this made a "suspense" headline?  totallly agree, very anticlimatic murder, she could have died plain and simple, no sign of a stalker, another Eastender or not even a hint of her being murdered, (part from she was stupid enough to go into the "dark woods!!!)


I agree, it was a weird and disjointed episode.  I expected it to be suspensful and full of tension, especially knowing what was coming.  Even if she'd just be shown being hit over the head or something it would have made the "murder" more shocking.  Strange for her to end up in a woods that's never been shown before.

I am glad she's gone though.  I found Hetti Bywater quite painful as Lucy I'm afraid.  Not knocking the actress, maybe she'll suit another part better - but Lucy she wasn't.

I enjoyed Denise and Libby's scenes though.

----------

kayuqtuq (19-04-2014), Perdita (19-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What on earth was this made a "suspense" headline?  totallly agree, very anticlimatic murder, she could have died plain and simple, no sign of a stalker, another Eastender or not even a hint of her being murdered, (part from she was stupid enough to go into the "dark woods!!!) glad she's gone thou, sick of seeing her hunching her shoulders in case she spoils her hair, as for who did it, is it going to be another wild card, like when Stacy killed Archie??
> Total disappointment, could have been much more interesting.


The only way to redeem it the storyline imo is for Lucy to have killed herself or make Peter the killer and have it revealed soon not a year later

----------

kayuqtuq (21-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

astEnders' Dominic Treadwell-Collins has said that Lucy Beale's death proves to be a "game-changer".

The executive producer spoke about the scenes which aired tonight (April 22) that showed Ian Beale (Adam Woodyatt) discovering that daughter Lucy (Hetti Bywater) had been found dead.

Treadwell-Collins said: "Lucy's death is a game-changer. It's going to change a lot of relationships on the Square and there's going to be some surprising reactions to her death - good and bad.

"Ultimately it's a bloody good story," he added. "So viewers should tune in because it's not going to be predictable. It will shock, it will entertain, it will move."

Meanwhile, Woodyatt added that he was "surprised" when Treadwell-Collins informed him of the storyline.

"I was surprised to be honest because I just didn't see it coming at all," he said. "I just made sure that he was sure that he was doing the right thing, and he started explaining all the reasons behind it and everything and I thought, 'Do you know what, this is going to be massive'.

"It's been some of the most emotional stuff I've ever done," added Woodyatt of filming the difficult scenes. "I don't think I'll ever do anything more emotional than this.

"I've literally spent days crying. Entire days. And you finish at the end of it and you are absolutely exhausted. You've got nothing left."

Bywater also revealed that she almost had a panic attack when filming the scene in which Ian sees Lucy's corpse for the first time at the morgue.

"When I get revealed through the curtains, they told me 'The first time that Adam sees you is the first and only take that we're going to do'. So I panicked and I went into almost like a panic attack."

The producer also revealed that when he took the top job at the BBC One soap, he wanted to tell "three big stories".

"One was Carol's cancer, one was a very big story for the Carters that hasn't even started yet and killing Lucy Beale."

"For me, in this year building up to the 30th anniversary of the show in February next year, I wanted a big, epic story that put the Beales at the centre of the show - that put Ian, the show's only original character, at the centre of the show.

"You have to get actors out of their comfort zone don't you?" added Treadwell-Collins. "If it was all lovely and sweet and cuddly, then that's a different show. That's not EastEnders."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has said that the soap's bosses are planning to film 15 different endings to the Lucy Beale murder mystery.  FFS   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The show launched a long-running whodunnit storyline at Easter as Lucy was found dead on Walford Common. The plot will run until EastEnders' 30th anniversary in February 2015.

Wood's character Max Branning is among the many suspects in the story, but he told ITV's Good Morning Britain today (May 5) that he may only discover the outcome when the reveal episode airs.

Asked whether Max is the culprit, he replied: "I genuinely don't know. I think there's about four people in the world who know at the moment. I'm certainly not one of them."

Discussing the big episodes which will see the killer revealed, Wood continued: "We'll probably film those episodes about Christmas time. Even then, they have done it where they still won't tell the rest of the cast. 

"I spoke to Dominic, our boss - he said they're going to film about 15 different endings. So again we might just find out on the night it goes out."

EastEnders bosses have already decided on the actual outcome of the story, but filming multiple endings helps to prevent leaks from the set.

Max looks through Lucy's papers.  
Â© BBC
Max is among the suspects in the case

Wood also admitted that he is still convinced Max's daughter Abi is the killer.

"We're all pointing the finger at each other," he laughed. "I think it possibly could be Max's daughter Abi. That's only my personal guess, I'm not an established source, but she's very quiet! We've not seen much of her. Who knows? 

"I'm guessing the same as everyone else. It's partly why it's hopefully so exciting for the viewers, because the actors don't have a clue."

EastEnders continues tonight (May 5) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## owenlee4me

*OMG  far to long time to get a plot going, surely they could have done another one nearer the time!!! 
 It' s  not even worth guessing, because it will be random,  so that means for nearly a year we will have to endure constant raised facial expressions, sideways glances, sneaky walks, searching stuff from just about every body, even Lady Di!!
I only hope that they have more interesting plots in the meantime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## owenlee4me

*OMG  far to long time to get a plot going, surely they could have done another one nearer the time!!! 
 It' s  not even worth guessing, because it will be random,  so that means for nearly a year we will have to endure constant raised facial expressions, sideways glances, sneaky walks, searching stuff from just about every body, even Lady Di!!
I only hope that they have more interesting plots in the meantime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

tammyy2j (05-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant see myself keeping an interest for nearly a year for Lucy's murderer

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Ben isn't her killer

----------


## owenlee4me

oh good one, never thought of that, and now he's out, good thinking!!

----------


## Perdita

A new EastEnders trailer for Lucy Beale's funeral next week has been unveiled.

The clip - titled 'Secrets' - teases a week in which secrets come out for Ian Beale (Adam Woodyatt) and Shirley (Linda Henry) and Mick Carter (Danny Dyer).




Businessman Ian will fly into a rage when he learns that his daughter Lucy was sleeping with Max Branning in the weeks before her murder.

Ian finds out the truth on the day of Lucy's funeral, which airs in a dramatic hour-long episode next Tuesday (May 20) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has teased the outcome of the ongoing Lucy Beale plot, saying that it will become apparent who wasn't responsible on New Year's Day.

Lucy (Hetti Bywater) was murdered in mysterious circumstances earlier in the year, but the killer isn't due to be unveiled until the anniversary episodes next February.

However, Treadwell-Collins has revealed that viewers won't be left completely in the dark until then as the suspect list will soon narrow.

Speaking to Inside Soap, he said: "We have got some big plans for the anniversary that we are already working on. That celebration has to be perfect.

"What I can tell you about Lucy Beale's killer is that on New Year's Day, viewers are going to be very clear on who did not do it. The list of suspects will become much, much smaller."

Treadwell-Collins also insisted that the outcome feels emotionally right, reiterating that it had to come from the heart.

He said: "When we first talked about the story, there was one killer - but something did not fit right about that person. It was a very clever idea, but it didn't come from the heart.

"So Sharon Batten (story producer), Alex Lamb (story producer) Manpreet Dosanjh (script producer) and I locked ourselves away in a hotel room to come up with an alternative killer.

"It feels emotionally right, true and very exciting. From that moment it's been locked in, and we would not cheat the audience by changing it now."

Speaking about keeping the plot such a closely guarded secret, Treadwell-Collins said: "The hardest thing is when people have thrown their theories at me and got it right. It's so difficult to keep your cool and pretend not to care."

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Dominic Treadwell-Collins has confirmed that Lucy Beale's killer has not changed throughout the course of the plot.

Lucy (Hetti Bywater) was murdered in mysterious circumstances earlier in the year, but the identity of the person responsible isn't due to be unveiled until the anniversary episodes next February.

Treadwell-Collins has admitted that while there were initial changes before any scripts were written, he would never cheat the audience by changing the killer now the story is playing out on screen.

When asked if he has ever changed his mind on who Lucy's killer is, Treadwell-Collins said: "When we first talked about the story, there was one killer - but before we even put pen to paper, something didn't fit right about that person.

"It was clever and it was fine, but it didn't come from the heart. So myself, Sharon Batten, Alex Lamb [and] Manpreet Dosanjh locked ourselves away in a hotel room and we came up with an alternative. 

"It's emotionally right, true and very exciting. From that moment, it's been locked in, and we would not cheat the audience by changing it now."

----------


## Perdita

Eastenders executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has revealed that not even the cast of the soap are currently aware of the identity of Lucy Beale's killer.

He said: "The killer doesn't know who they are yet, that's the truth. But they will be told about a month before."

The identity of the killer is set to be revealed during the show's 30th anniversary week of live specials in February according to Treadwell-Collins.

The last time Eastenders staged a live episode it was for the 25th anniversary when it was unveiled that Stacey Slater killed Archie Mitchell on Christmas Day.

Lucy Beale was killed off back in April after Hetti Bywater spent 2 years in the role.

The storylines during the anniversary week are set to focus on some of the show's oldest characters including Ian Beale and Dot Cotten.

----------

Glen1 (04-10-2014), tammyy2j (07-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> The storylines during the anniversary week are set to focus on some of the show's oldest characters including Ian Beale and Dot Cotten.


And Winston I hope.

----------


## parkerman

> The storylines during the anniversary week are set to focus on some of the show's oldest characters including Ian Beale and Dot Cotten.


And Winston I hope.

----------


## Glen1

Look forward to SoapBoarders debates later on the I/D of Lucy Beales' killer.The site should be red hot. Both Tammy2j and Perdita on their posts ,16th and 18th.Sept. quote the producer as saying the killers I/D will be emotionally right. A clue maybe ?

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2014), Perdita (04-10-2014), tammyy2j (07-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Look forward to SoapBoarders debates later on the I/D of Lucy Beales' killer.The site should be red hot. Both Tammy2j and Perdita on their posts ,16th and 18th.Sept. quote the producer as saying the killers I/D will be emotionally right. A clue maybe ?


It must be someone close to Lucy in that case.  Maybe Ian or Peter had an argument with her that got out of hand.  Cindy would also fit, and possibly Max and Lauren.  I hope it's a big character for maximum impact.

----------

Glen1 (04-10-2014), tammyy2j (07-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I presume it is a character that is due to leave, surely once identified as killer, there will be a trial and a prison sentence .....   I am not aware of any rumours about a character leaving but it could be a b too early for that just now

----------

Glen1 (04-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I presume it is a character that is due to leave, surely once identified as killer, there will be a trial and a prison sentence .....   I am not aware of any rumours about a character leaving but it could be a b too early for that just now


Things don't always work out that way though.  The audience might be privy to the secret but it doesn't mean that the case will necessarily be solved.  If the police do arrest someone, Peter would fit the bill as being a big character whose killing of Lucy would be emotional and not anti-climactic, but I don't think the character would be sorely missed if he left.

----------

Glen1 (04-10-2014)

----------


## owenlee4me

my thoughts too! lets hope it someone that won't be missed, maybe Nick Cotten, as he dips in and out?

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> And Winston I hope.


And Tracey!!???

----------


## owenlee4me

when they say oldest do they mean longest serving!!! or the "eldest"

----------


## parkerman

They must mean longest serving as Ian was given as an example.

----------


## tammyy2j

Denise finds Lucy's buried wallet purse which Jay hide

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2014)

----------


## moonstorm

The bookies have suspended betting on her murder after a flurry of bets on Jane today.

----------


## Glen1

> The bookies have suspended betting on her murder after a flurry of bets on Jane today.


Looks as though it worried the bookies odds cut from 12/1 to 2/1 fav. Never thought of Jane as a suspect .Early days yet I guess. :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will launch an online 'golden ticket' competition to celebrate the soap's 30-year anniversary. 

Fans will be given a chance to win an exclusive tour of Albert Square by solving Lucy Beale's murder.

Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said: "We really want to reward our viewers' loyalty as we celebrate our anniversary â and what better way to celebrate 30 years than to give 30 fans the chance to spend the day behind-the-scenes?

"Fans will have to play detective in order to earn their prize. Correctly work out who killed Lucy, and you could soon be walking onto Albert Square."

The competition will tie in with the ongoing mystery surrounding Lucy's murder, which happened back in April.

Viewers will see the list of suspects in Lucy's murder investigation decrease over the coming weeks, with a dramatic conclusion airing during EastEnders' 30th anniversary week in February 2015.

Further information about the competition will be released in January 2015.


_Anybody from here going to enter??? _

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014), Glen1 (19-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Yes. I'm certain it's Winston.I'm bound to win!  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014), Glen1 (19-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has debuted a new video summarising the Lucy Beale storyline so far.

The video features all the clues released so far, and also includes as-yet unaired footage of Lee Carter, as he begins to question the events that led to Lucy's death.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...oYSZcQV7RgBud5

He is seen telling Fatboy that Lauren lied about her alibi, as well as posting DC Emma Summerhayes new evidence that could alter the course of the investigation.

Viewers will see the list of suspects in Lucy's murder investigation decrease over the coming weeks, with a dramatic conclusion airing during EastEnders' 30th anniversary week in February.

The long-running soap will also launch an online 'golden ticket' competition to celebrate its anniversary, giving fans the chance to win an exclusive tour of Albert Square by solving the murder mystery.

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014), Glen1 (19-12-2014), parkerman (19-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> The video features all the clues released so far, and also includes as-yet unaired footage of Lee Carter, as he begins to question the events that led to Lucy's death.


It sounds like that rules out Lee then.

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2014)

----------


## vcdg84

Anyone know if this video is on youtube as i cant view it on digital spy

----------


## vcdg84

Anyone know if this video is on youtube as i cant view it on digital spy 😩

----------


## Perdita

The link on  post 79 here works for me http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...cy-Beale/page8

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Can someone remind me, what the cause of death for Lucy was?

----------


## vcdg84

Thanks but it just brings me to this page again! Think I've found it now

----------


## vcdg84

Thanks but it just brings me to this page again! Think I've found it now 😊

----------


## Glen1

> Can someone remind me, what the cause of death for Lucy was?


Supposed to be trauma to the head,  the body being dumped on the common..... :Ponder:

----------


## owenlee4me

It's either the undertaker, so he had some business or it's Rainey who wanted her drugs!!!

----------


## owenlee4me

I will enter the comp, but wont' say who i think, case my suspect is nicked, (no pun intended!!) :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will cut down the official Lucy Beale killer suspects to a list of 11 at New Year.

Every character in the show is currently seen as a possible suspect, apart from Stacey Branning as she was in prison at the time of the murder.

Show bosses will step the storyline up a gear as 2015 begins, when on-screen events lead to a large number of Walford's residents being officially ruled out.

The EastEnders team had always promised that the suspect list would become much smaller, but today is the first time that the official number can be confirmed.

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins commented: "The Lucy story trickles through Christmas and then really steps up a gear at New Year.

"Then by the end of New Year's Day, we cut down the suspects to 11 people instead of the whole cast."

Treadwell-Collins paid particular tribute to EastEnders' story producer Alexander Lamb and series producer Sharon Batten for the "clever" way the suspects will present themselves on screen.

The Beales deal with Christmas without Lucy
Â© BBC
The Beale house on Christmas Day

The New Year's Day episode will be a 65-minute special airing at 8.30pm, which will also focus on Ronnie Mitchell and Charlie Cotton's wedding day.

Fans will see the suspect list cut down shortly after DC Emma Summerhayes makes a breakthrough by cracking the case - but what she does with the bombshell information remains to be seen.

----------

Glen1 (20-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

I think the final eleven suspects will be Winston, Tracey, Dirty Den, Arthur Fowler, Big Ron, Reg Cox, Little Willie, Wellard, the cardboard fun fair, Queen Victoria's bust and Alan (but only because he mistook her for Peggy Bitchell).

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2014), Glen1 (20-12-2014), tammyy2j (21-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think the final eleven suspects will be Winston, Tracey, Dirty Den, Arthur Fowler, Big Ron, Reg Cox, Little Willie, Wellard, the cardboard fun fair, Queen Victoria's bust and Alan (but only because he mistook her for Peggy Bitchell).


Alan's got to be the frontrunner out of that suspect list! Very easy to mistake Lucy for Peggy when creeping up behind them in the dark.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (20-12-2014)

----------


## owenlee4me

well, I think i've guessed who it is, but don't think it's going to be a "murder" but possible Manslaughter, not going to say, can't wait to see if i'm correct!!!

----------


## parkerman

Of course! I've just realised that this narrowing it down to eleven suspects is meant to throw us off the scent.


Having given it some deep thought I can now reveal who the real killers are.....


It has to be a conspiracy between one of Pat Evans' earrings and Frank Butcher's revolving bow tie. When you think about it, that's the only thing that makes sense.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2014), Glen1 (20-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It has to be a conspiracy between one of Pat Evans' earrings and Frank Butcher's revolving bow tie. When you think about it, that's the only thing that makes sense.


 :Rotfl: 

I'm in awe of your genius!!!  :Bow:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (20-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It has to be a conspiracy between one of Pat Evans' earrings and Frank Butcher's revolving bow tie. When you think about it, that's the only thing that makes sense.


I've been wondering about the motive.  Maybe they were bitterly jealous of Lucy's chic and sophisticated style!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (20-12-2014), parkerman (20-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Parkerman please pause for a minute I'm still aching from Peggy Bitchell and the rest of it.... :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Wait till you see my next thought, Glen....no, I'll save it till Christmas...

----------

Glen1 (20-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Wait till you see my next thought, Glen....no, I'll save it till Christmas...


Oh Lordy, ..... :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Jane back in Walford the night Lucy was killed as she could give Lauren an alibi

----------


## Dazzle

Did anyone get the feeling that Jane was lying?  On top of the fact that I think Lauren's also not telling the truth, it's a bit of a  convoluted web.

Jane's apparently high on the list of suspects and it would certainly have an emotional impact if she did it.

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Has anyone considered why Winston is leaving? Seems suspicious to say the least.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), Glen1 (27-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Did anyone get the feeling that Jane was lying?  On top of the fact that I think Lauren's also not telling the truth, it's a bit of a  convoluted web.
> 
> Jane's apparently high on the list of suspects and it would certainly have an emotional impact if she did it.


Perhaps, I think it would be an accidental death if it was her. I can't remember if Jane was on the square at the time.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Did anyone get the feeling that Jane was lying?  On top of the fact that I think Lauren's also not telling the truth, it's a bit of a  convoluted web.
> 
> Jane's apparently high on the list of suspects and it would certainly have an emotional impact if she did it.


Perhaps, I think it would be an accidental death if it was her. I can't remember if Jane was on the square at the time.

----------


## Glen1

> Did anyone get the feeling that Jane was lying?  On top of the fact that I think Lauren's also not telling the truth, it's a bit of a  convoluted web.
> 
> Jane's apparently high on the list of suspects and it would certainly have an emotional impact if she did it.


They all seem to be lying.  Havn't ruled out Cindy Beale, for no other reason she's done absolutely diddly squat since appearing on EE, so maybe that's why she's there. That poor child Beth constantly being rushed up the stairs every time someone speaks , do they really think the poor mite can understand what's going on. Most of the viewers are having difficulty...  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014), parkerman (27-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can't remember if Jane was on the square at the time.


Yes, Jane was in Walford at the time of Lucy's murder.  She and Masood were packing a car to go away for a few days (which never happened) if I remember correctly.

----------


## owenlee4me

Think we need to remember that when ARchie died, we had no idea of the reason why? suddenly out of the Blue, Stacey had been raped by him and she murdered him, it was quite random and same could happen again,  Could be Jane for simple reason she dips in and out of EE so many times, and lets face it, she won't be missed!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

The final shortlist of suspects are Ian, Jane, Cindy, Pam, Les, Denise, Jay, Ben, Peter, Lauren, Abi, Lee, Whitney and Max

----------


## lizann

> The final shortlist of suspects are Ian, Jane, Cindy, Pam, Les, Denise, Jay, Ben, Peter, Lauren, Abi, Lee, Whitney and Max


whitney is away with bianca so she didn't meet emma

----------


## lizann

> The final shortlist of suspects are Ian, Jane, Cindy, Pam, Les, Denise, Jay, Ben, Peter, Lauren, Abi, Lee, Whitney and Max


whitney is away with bianca so she didn't meet emma

----------


## Dazzle

> whitney is away with bianca so she didn't meet emma


She was in tonight's episode (though I don't think she spoke).

----------

Glen1 (02-01-2015), lizann (02-01-2015), parkerman (02-01-2015), tammyy2j (03-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have officially confirmed the exact date that Lucy Beale's killer will be revealed.

The long-running murder mystery will finally be resolved on Thursday, February 19 - EastEnders' 30th anniversary.

19.02.15 #WhoKilledLucy #EastEnders pic.twitter.com/nzMXaACNy3

â EastEnders Press (@EastEndersPress) January 1, 2015

Show chiefs disclosed the date in a short video teaser released on Twitter following the dramatic New Year's Day episode.

The revelation of Lucy's killer will be one of the highlights of the big birthday week, which kicks off from Monday, February 16.

The celebrations will include a 30-minute live episode, as well as live elements to all of the other episodes airing across the anniversary week.

Lucy's family will be central to the episodes as Ian and Jane are planning to remarry and have set their wedding date for February 19.

The New Year's Day episode of EastEnders saw Emma Summerhayes prepare to go to the police after discovering who Lucy's killer was, but she was stopped in her tracks when her health began to deteriorate. 

Emma had been knocked down by Roxy Mitchell in a road accident and the episode ended with her being rushed off to hospital by her on-off partner Max Branning, leaving fans to wonder whether she will survive.

While the latest episode may have left fans with more questions than answers, the characters signposted as a final shortlist of suspects were Ian, Jane, Cindy, Pam, Les, Denise, Jay, Ben, Peter, Lauren, Abi, Lee, Whitney and Max.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' New Year's Day special was definitely one to watch with a notebook, pen and a pause button handy if you wanted to keep track of the latest twists in the Lucy Beale murder mystery!

As Emma Summerhayes seemingly met up with the killer after cracking the case, viewers were naturally kept in the dark over who she had in her sights - but there were still some new clues to keep us guessing in the run-up to the big reveal.

Here, Digital Spy rounds up the latest developments and big talking points in the case following the latest episode.

In an interview months ago, EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins promised that the New Year's Day episode would be an important one to watch for the Lucy storyline, as viewers would end up "very clear on who did not do it".

The first sign of a character apparently being ruled out came when Emma tried to make a phone call to her killer suspect at a local cafÃ©. There was an edge-of-your-seat moment when Aleks's mobile immediately rang in the background, but this turned out to be a completely unrelated call. When Aleks then sat down to join her, Emma escaped an awkward conversation with him to chat to the real killer over the phone.

As a new character with dubious morals, Aleks was often named as a potential suspect in the early days of the Lucy storyline - but it would seem that he's not the culprit after all.

The potential suspects line up



Not since the dark days of Kat Moon's mystery lover storyline have we seen such an outbreak of simultaneous mobile phone use on Albert Square, but after Emma received a call from the killer and demanded a midday meeting, various characters were seen acting shiftily with their phones around Walford.

Jay Brown, Ben Mitchell, Peter Beale, Ian Beale, Jane Beale, Masood Ahmed, Lee Carter, Cindy Williams, Whitney Dean, Les Coker, Pam Coker, Denise Fox, Lola Pearce, Billy Mitchell, Abi Branning, Lauren Branning and Max Branning were the 17 characters brought to our attention in the important scene - but the suspect list would be cut even further later in the episode.


After the cafÃ© scene with Emma and Aleks, our eyes were peeled for other characters who could be ruled out as Lucy's killer and it seemed that Lola Pearce and Billy Mitchell were next to be cleared.

As Emma had her meeting with the killer at the park, Lola and Billy were seen leaving their home for the wedding and commenting on how deserted the streets were on New Year's Day.

Both characters had been presented as potential suspects in the whodunit plot, but if we're to take this scene at face value, it would appear that Lola and Billy are officially out of the frame alongside Aleks.

Charlie, Yvonne, Nick and Dot were also all shown at home as Emma's risky meeting continued, showing that they couldn't have been face-to-face with the former detective at the same time. It also seems unlikely that Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell could have been involved as they were busy getting pampered for the wedding.



Ever since the Lucy storyline was first announced, one of the biggest talking points has been whether her tragic demise would turn out to be murder, manslaughter, a tragic accident or even a suicide.

As Emma continued speaking to the culprit at the park and he or she appeared to be making excuses, she responded by saying: "But that doesn't change anything. It's still murder." Could Lucy's death have been planned?



After Emma's meeting with the killer was cut short by them seemingly getting fed up with her and walking away, Emma needed a large whiskey and headed for the Queen Vic.

Clearly struggling to process the recent events, Emma appeared to be unsettled further when the occasionally-creepy Cokers took time out to wish her a 'heartfelt' Happy New Year.

Lee Carter also couldn't resist a shifty glance in Emma's direction after bumping into her as he rushed into the pub, which also sparked a visible reaction from her. But are these clues or more red herrings? 



After being knocked down by Roxy Mitchell on the road, Emma temporarily lost her phone and was determined to get it back. As she texted the unknown person she had met at the park, a nearby phone buzzed with a number of the suspects watching on.

Ian, Jane, Cindy, Pam, Les, Denise, Jay, Ben, Peter, Lauren, Abi, Lee, Whitney and Max were the characters in this scene, which seemingly cut the list of potential killers down to 14.


Can we rule out Max Branning?

Max is still being presented as a man who has something to hide, but did the New Year episode include signs that he wasn't the killer? He was standing right next to Emma when she sent her text stating "I can't keep the secret", but why would she need to still send the text to Max if he was standing right by her side?

Despite this, Emma did have a cryptic accusation to level at Max later on, when he rushed her off to hospital as her condition deteriorated following the car accident. After mumbling "It wasn't there", she sternly told Max: "You know." Could Max be covering for the killer?

Did Emma really meet the killer?

Emma's text in EastEnders
Â© BBC

As much as we like her, we have to admit that Emma's detective skills haven't exactly been anything to write home about in the Lucy storyline! With that in mind, we have to ask: did Emma really meet up with the killer or did she get it wrong?

If we look back at the New Year episode carefully, Emma confronted her killer suspect and demanded an explanation. After hearing it off-screen, there were no further lines which directly put her suspect in the frame - only "But that doesn't change anything. It's still murder" and "I can't keep the secret".

Could Emma have confronted her suspect and heard from them that they've merely been helping to cover up for the real killer? Is that the reason why her text said "I can't keep the secret" rather than "I can't keep your secret"?

In one of Dominic's first interviews about this storyline back in April, he said of the culprit: "Later in the year, we're going to have a clever bit of trickery - gimmickry maybe! 'Gimmickry' is probably putting it down, but we're going to do something to make sure that the audience and the press don't have a clue who it is."

If Emma's meeting wasn't with the actual killer, the scenes in the New Year episode could have been a classic piece of misdirection and trickery. If this is the case, it could mean that some of the characters who were seemingly ruled out due to their physical whereabouts at the time of Emma's meeting are still actually in the frame.


_Does this help any SoapBoards detectives?? _

----------

Cheskazmum (08-01-2015), Glen1 (02-01-2015), parkerman (02-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> She was in tonight's episode (though I don't think she spoke).


Yes, she was one of those seen at the beginning walking through the Square with her mobile phone.

----------

Glen1 (02-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

By the way, still no idea who did it!

----------

Glen1 (02-01-2015), maidmarian (02-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> By the way, still no idea who did it!


I dont think you are alone- Im not
convinced the producer/SWs have
made a 100% definite decision yet.

Remember times when 2 or3 
diiferent endings were shot in soaps
and he does seem v gleeful about
misleading viewers in latest statement!

----------

Glen1 (02-01-2015), parkerman (02-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> By the way, still no idea who did it!


I dont think you are alone- Im not
convinced the producer/SWs have
made a 100% definite decision yet.

Remember times when 2 or3 
diiferent endings were shot in soaps
and he does seem v gleeful about
misleading viewers in latest statement!

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I dont think you are alone- Im not
> convinced the producer/SWs have
> made a 100% definite decision yet.
> 
> Remember times when 2 or3 
> diiferent endings were shot in soaps
> and he does seem v gleeful about
> misleading viewers in latest statement!


Yeah but they would of had to already make the scripts for future episode beyond 19th Feb, so they'll need to know who did it a while back to accommodate for that.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## maidmarian

> Yeah but they would of had to already make the scripts for future episode beyond 19th Feb, so they'll need to know who did it a while back to accommodate for that.


Not really -I did say not 100% decided.
It would be difficult to leave all 11(or
whatever the latest no is) under equal
suspicion til the last mo. But they could
easily confuse the issue for 2 3 or 4
characters. Even the main ones are not
in prog for several weeks at a time - 
so could easily write scripts  where
several were written out for a while
in case they were the ONE.Also a 
few addl scenes could be shot to explain
/ cover things. They have done this several
times before in various soaps.

I can tell from your earlier posts you
are giving this deep thought and analysing
the evidence. But this is a soap and ratings
are paramount even at BBC where revenue
from ads doesnt apply.
If you re read the last part of his latest 
bulletin-he seems to be smirking at the
viewers rather than respecting them and
he should be grateful that EE has a very
devoted fan base and give them at least
a reasonable chance of working out who
is guilty - if they wish to!
Good Luck with your( impeded)
investigations!!

----------


## maidmarian

> Yeah but they would of had to already make the scripts for future episode beyond 19th Feb, so they'll need to know who did it a while back to accommodate for that.


Not really -I did say not 100% decided.
It would be difficult to leave all 11(or
whatever the latest no is) under equal
suspicion til the last mo. But they could
easily confuse the issue for 2 3 or 4
characters. Even the main ones are not
in prog for several weeks at a time - 
so could easily write scripts  where
several were written out for a while
in case they were the ONE.Also a 
few addl scenes could be shot to explain
/ cover things. They have done this several
times before in various soaps.

I can tell from your earlier posts you
are giving this deep thought and analysing
the evidence. But this is a soap and ratings
are paramount even at BBC where revenue
from ads doesnt apply.
If you re read the last part of his latest 
bulletin-he seems to be  mocking  the
viewers rather than respecting them and
he should be grateful that EE has a very
devoted fan base and give them at least
a reasonable chance of working out who
is guilty - if they wish to!
Good Luck with your( impeded)
investigations!!

----------

Glen1 (02-01-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

But Whitney was on the square?
STill think it's abi!

----------


## Dazzle

> If you re read the last part of his latest 
> bulletin-he seems to be smirking at the
> viewers rather than respecting them and
> he should be grateful that EE has a very
> devoted fan base and give them at least
> a reasonable chance of working out who
> is guilty - if they wish to!


I don't see Dominic as smirking at the viewers but as having a bit of fun in misdirecting us, which is all part of the enjoyment surely?

I wonder what the "gimmick" he mentioned was?

----------

maidmarian (02-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

The gimmick is that they are going to introduce a completely new character in two or three weeks time who will turn out to be the murderer, so that it is none of the regulars and therefore no need for any of them to pick up their P45.

----------

maidmarian (02-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The gimmick is that they are going to introduce a completely new character in two or three weeks time who will turn out to be the murderer, so that it is none of the regulars and therefore no need for any of them to pick up their P45.


There'd be an almight uproar if that happened lol.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

You mean it would be all over the press, Internet Forums, Facebook, Twitter?

Oh dear, the BBC really wouldn't like all the publicity! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Ninja:  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015), Glen1 (02-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't see Dominic as smirking at the viewers but as having a bit of fun in misdirecting us, which is all part of the enjoyment surely?
> 
> I wonder what the "gimmick" he mentioned was?


I did edit the "smirking" to "mocking" as you cant see a smirk
in a written item - but I did think and still do that he was
belittling and patronising viewers -particularly the more
dedicated ones. Its all in the words - but I doubt he
has the finesse to mislead. Or if he has - hasnt shown
it yet.
Possibly similar sentiments expressed by someone
else in a different manner - would come across
quite differently.

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't see Dominic as smirking at the viewers but as having a bit of fun in misdirecting us, which is all part of the enjoyment surely?
> 
> I wonder what the "gimmick" he mentioned was?


I did edit the "smirking" to "mocking" as you cant see a smirk
in a written item - but I did think and still do that he was
belittling and patronising viewers -particularly the more
dedicated ones. Its all in the words - but I doubt he
has the finesse to mislead. Or if he has - hasnt shown
it yet.
Possibly similar sentiments expressed by someone
else in a different manner - would come across
quite differently.

----------


## maidmarian

> The gimmick is that they are going to introduce a completely new character in two or three weeks time who will turn out to be the murderer, so that it is none of the regulars and therefore no need for any of them to pick up their P45.


It wouldnt surprise me if it was something
like that or just as much of a let-down.
Perhaps one of the suspects has an identical
twin - who weve never seen or heard of-
and theyve done it!!
So again no P45!!

----------


## maidmarian

> The gimmick is that they are going to introduce a completely new character in two or three weeks time who will turn out to be the murderer, so that it is none of the regulars and therefore no need for any of them to pick up their P45.


It wouldnt surprise me if it was something
like that or just as much of a let-down.
Perhaps one of the suspects has an identical
twin - who weve never seen or heard of-
and theyve done it!!
So again no P45!!

----------


## Dazzle

> I did edit the "smirking" to "mocking" as you cant see a smirk
> in a written item - but I did think and still do that he was
> belittling and patronising viewers -particularly the more
> dedicated ones. Its all in the words - but I doubt he
> has the finesse to mislead. Or if he has - hasnt shown
> it yet.
> Possibly similar sentiments expressed by someone
> else in a different manner - would come across
> quite differently.


Yes, I see your edit now, but you only edited the second of a double post and I read (and quoted) the first one.  

The wording makes little difference anyway, as I understood your intent (and I still vehemently disagree with it!).  Dominic has been the guiding hand that's helped pull EE back from the brink (I found it unwatchable for 18 months until he came on board - as did many others), so I think he must be a very clever man.  Therefore, I think he probably has plenty of finesse.

I haven't read anything that sounds patronising so I'm a bit baffled by your assertion, but we all see things differently I suppose!  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> She was in tonight's episode (though I don't think she spoke).


really i didn't see her still don't think it is her

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, I see your edit now, but you only edited the second of a double post and I read (and quoted) the first one.  
> 
> The wording makes little difference anyway, as I understood your intent (and I still vehemently disagree with it!).  Dominic has been the guiding hand that's helped pull EE back from the brink (I found it unwatchable for 18 months until he came on board - as did many others), so I think he must be a very clever man.  Therefore, I think he probably has plenty of finesse.
> 
> I haven't read anything that sounds patronising so I'm a bit baffled by your assertion, but we all see things differently I suppose!


Yes the same words can be received in different ways by different people.
When we have the reveal  and its known how its recd generally by viewers
(master -plot v con- trick) then it  will be clear how well  producer is doing.
Soap figures are generally with a few blips in.decline and members of
forums are a small% of that figure.
I do know people who.think he is great -as u do. Some who think
hes made things worse and those who think.same old - same old.
It depends on what type of story-lines and characters people prefer.

I do think soaps were better in general and more people watched
when Producers were in the background doing the job.

----------


## Dazzle

> When we have the reveal  and its known how its recd generally by viewers
> (master -plot v con- trick) then it  will be clear how well  producer is doing.
> 
> ...
> 
> I do think soaps were better in general and more people watched
> when Producers were in the background doing the job.


Even if we hate the Lucy reveal and believe it to be gimmicky etc, it doesn't mean that the producer is pulling a con trick.  Whether I'm disappointed in the choice of murderer or not, I'll still assume that DTC and his team have tried their hardest to make an exciting, satisfying and unique story.  He's previously worked on EE during a very successful era and is a long term fan, so I really don't think that he has the cynical attitude you're implying, MM (though I don't doubt that some soap producers do).

I don't love everything he's done so far - Alfie Moon's arrogant attitude and arson for instance - but I do know that EE is a lot more watchable than it was a couple of years ago.  The current high viewing figures bear me out on this.

Part of the job description in these days of social media is to publicise the show and that's not likely to change.  DTC may not enjoy that aspect of the job for all we know.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think it will be revealed that the killer is Pam or Les or both the Crokers which will be a let down big time

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it will be revealed that the killer is Pam or Les or both the Crokers which will be a let down big time


I think that's unlikely to happen because the reveal needs to be high impact, especially given it'll be during the 30th anniversary week.  We've been told the reveal will be emotional and make sense, so unless something big happens with the Cokers in the next six weeks, I just can't see it being them (unless the rumours of Les being a longtime serial killer are true  :Stick Out Tongue: ).  They could have some peripheral involvement of course.

----------


## parkerman

> I think that's unlikely to happen because the reveal needs to be high impact, especially given it'll be during the 30th anniversary week.  We've been told the reveal will be emotional and make sense, so unless something big happens with the Cokers in the next six weeks, I just can't see it being them (unless the rumours of Les being a longtime serial killer are true ).  They could have some peripheral involvement of course.


Like the killer being Nick Cotton and they're involved because they were supposed to have buried him.....

P.S. It would also be a nod to history if the killer turned out to be Nick on the 30th anniversary episode as he killed Reg Cox which is where Eastenders all began......

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2015), owenlee4me (03-01-2015), Perdita (03-01-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

Think you meaning Whitney? LIzann, if so, i saw her going into the Minute Mart and of course she was in the Vic last night, but no I agree can't see it being her, even thou she's kind of out of EE by moving away.
Did Emma not say on her phone, "that's no excuse" to the "supposed" murderer, so my thinking is, the murderer did not mean to kill Lucy and it will possibly end up being a Manslaughter so possibly no charge will be made and no P45?? Just a thought!

----------


## owenlee4me

My post was doubled, no idea why, can anyone tell me what i did to have my post duplicated?

----------


## parkerman

> My post was doubled, no idea why, can anyone tell me what i did to have my post duplicated?


 You didn't do anything. It happens to all of us. It's a strange quirk of this site - and this site only - that apparently everyone is powerless to do anything about.

----------

owenlee4me (03-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> My post was doubled, no idea why, can anyone tell me what i did to have my post duplicated?


 You didn't do anything. It happens to all of us. It's a strange quirk of this site - and this site only - that apparently everyone is powerless to do anything about.

----------


## Perdita

If you use the 'Go Advanced' option to post, you will find it does not double post

----------

owenlee4me (03-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

was the cause of lucy's death strangulation or hit on the head?

----------


## Glen1

[QUOTE=lizann;814644]was the cause of lucy's death strangulation or hit on the head?[/QUOTE
Supposed to be head trauma, but not sustained at the scene. Hope it helps lizann , I'm still baffled... :Smile:

----------

lizann (04-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

[QUOTE=Glen1;814646]


> was the cause of lucy's death strangulation or hit on the head?
> Supposed to be head trauma, but not sustained at the scene. Hope it helps lizann , I'm still baffled...


so she could have been killed at a house or business premises on the square

----------


## lizann

[QUOTE=Glen1;814646]


> was the cause of lucy's death strangulation or hit on the head?[/QUOTE
> Supposed to be head trauma, but not sustained at the scene. Hope it helps lizann , I'm still baffled...


so she could have been killed at a house or business premises on the square

----------


## LostVoodoo

I've been reading some interesting discussions on Lucy's murder since the New Year episodes, top suspects now seem to be Abi or Jane.

Abi - Motive being that she found out about Max's affair with Lucy. The 'but it's still murder' comment from Emma at the park also suggests she didn't mean it, it was a row that got out of hand etc. Plus there's the whole thing about Lucy's row with Max on the day and she hit her head, with Abi clearing up the blood in the car lot. If Abi or Max did it, then the other one has helped them cover it up. Also, Abi has been really quite odd since it all happened, running over the dog, attacking Lauren at Halloween. Abi is one of the few people who looks like she might be cracking under the stress. She was also in the Beale house at Christmas and could have planted the music box.

Jane - Motive being that she she blames Lucy for not being able to have children (she gave Steven the gun which he shot her with) and also cos Lucy had an abortion when she said Jane could bring up the child. Also, on a slightly more cynical side, Jane has come and go as a character for a while and it makes it easier to write her out. Jane also didn't want to go to Lucy's funeral, she slept with Ian and then legged it - now that is odd on many levels! She also claimed to have seen Lauren going to see Lucy and then turning back - Emma seemed obsessed with the houses on the square before her death, looking at footage etc. She said to Max in the car "it wasn't there", suggesting Jane's claim to have seen Lauren is untrue.

Anyone else got any theories?

----------


## LostVoodoo

I've been reading some interesting discussions on Lucy's murder since the New Year episodes, top suspects now seem to be Abi or Jane.

Abi - Motive being that she found out about Max's affair with Lucy. The 'but it's still murder' comment from Emma at the park also suggests she didn't mean it, it was a row that got out of hand etc. Plus there's the whole thing about Lucy's row with Max on the day and she hit her head, with Abi clearing up the blood in the car lot. If Abi or Max did it, then the other one has helped them cover it up. Also, Abi has been really quite odd since it all happened, running over the dog, attacking Lauren at Halloween. Abi is one of the few people who looks like she might be cracking under the stress. She was also in the Beale house at Christmas and could have planted the music box.

Jane - Motive being that she she blames Lucy for not being able to have children (she gave Steven the gun which he shot her with) and also cos Lucy had an abortion when she said Jane could bring up the child. Also, on a slightly more cynical side, Jane has come and go as a character for a while and it makes it easier to write her out. Jane also didn't want to go to Lucy's funeral, she slept with Ian and then legged it - now that is odd on many levels! She also claimed to have seen Lauren going to see Lucy and then turning back - Emma seemed obsessed with the houses on the square before her death, looking at footage etc. She said to Max in the car "it wasn't there", suggesting Jane's claim to have seen Lauren is untrue.

Anyone else got any theories?

----------


## parkerman

Winston - Motive, years of being overlooked and ignored. Thought this was a way to get himself a good story line. He has already been written out, so no problem with him leaving.

Nick Cotton - Motive: He doesn't need one as he is a soap villain and has already murdered two people. So, a possible motive could be to become champion soap murderer with more murders than anyone else. Another character who comes and goes so not difficult to write him out. Also the very first episode of EE began with Reg Cox's murder, committed by Nick, so it would be fitting for the 30th anniversary show to have another Nick murder. Also, why exactly has he returned to the show?

Peggy Mitchell- Motive being that she would want to be central to one of the biggest story lines in EE history. We know she is making a return in February. Why?

----------

Glen1 (04-01-2015), lizann (04-01-2015), LostVoodoo (04-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

That's got to be worth a triple Parkerman ... :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Glen1

Two good theories LostVoodoo, Lucy's body would  need to be taken onto the common and dumped. There was CCTV set up on the common , did not provide any footage after midnight, why? We know Lucy hit her head whilst arguing with Max, so was there a second injury triggering her death. The home office pathologist would have picked that up, but all the info we got was death caused by head trauma ,no mention of a secondary injury ? The comment apparently made by the killer ,implying that what he or she did not kill her but only contributed to her death, might mean they knew about the row with Max. Lots of questions, but for me no answers. Not forgetting the producers latest comment about a" gimmick" over the Xmas period which as I understand can mean something very misleading or a complete diversion .  :Ponder: .. :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

Thanks Glen, just fancied a bit of sleuthing! I think whoever did it is not alone in their secret, like you say, the body had to be moved to the common so I feel like it's most likely it involved more than one person. 

Also, apart from soap ridiculousness, why would Emma not just go straight to her superiors if she knew who it was? If she was deliberating or torn about what to do that suggests it was someone she's was close to - eg a Branning.

----------

Glen1 (04-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Also Lost, if Abi did it, she'll need someone who can drive to transport her body from where she died to the common and Abi cant drive so.

----------


## Perdita

Lauren got into a car and run over Max when she had no licence  ...

----------


## parkerman

Didn't Abi run her dog over?

----------


## owenlee4me

any reason for Ben to have done it? he was creeping about the square before Lucy died?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Lauren got into a car and run over Max when she had no licence  ...


Abi cant drive though, you saw what happened when she drove over the dog, she could barely control the vehicle.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Lauren got into a car and run over Max when she had no licence  ...


Abi cant drive though, you saw what happened when she drove over the dog, she could barely control the vehicle.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, and Lauren could not drive when she tried to run over Max .. .maybe she would have done if she had been able to drive .. not being able to control a vehicle does not mean some don't drive anyway

----------


## Dazzle

> The 'but it's still murder' comment from Emma at the park also suggests she didn't mean it, it was a row that got out of hand etc.


I've been looking at the law regarding murder in England and Wales.  From Wikipedia:_ "Murder...is considered the most serious form of homicide, in which one person kills another with the intention to unlawfully cause either death or serious injury."_  (A murder charge can be reduced to voluntary manslaughter if there are mitigating circumstances.)

As a former cop, Emma would be well versed in the legal definitions so was unlikely to have made a mistake.  Therefore, for her to call it murder must mean that the killer intended to kill Lucy, or at the very least to seriously hurt her.  It seems likely to me that the "but it's still murder" comment was said in reply to someone who was trying to excuse what happened, meaning that they intended to hurt Lucy but not kill her.

So yes, a row that got out of hand could work, but Emma using the term murder implies there was *intent to seriously harm* Lucy, which in my opinion points to something more deliberate than a row going wrong.  I'm hoping this is the case anyway, as I'd find an accident disappointing.

I doubt if the head injury in Max's office played a significant part in Lucy's death because then police wouldn't be so certain she was murdered surely?  I wonder if the point of that was that they'll eventually find traces of the blood in the car lot and arrest Max for murder.

----------

Glen1 (05-01-2015), sarah c (04-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Yes, and Lauren could not drive when she tried to run over Max .. .maybe she would have done if she had been able to drive .. not being able to control a vehicle does not mean some don't drive anyway


I am going from memory here.

Although Lauren was underage at the time, from what I remeber she could drive the car down the street and ran Max over which was intentional I think.

From what I remember from Abi driving when she ran over the dog, she was all over the place - she isn't then going to be able to drive all the way to the common smoothly and without anyone noticing she's a bit of a maniac on top of the fact she'll be edgy about just committing murder.

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2015), Perdita (04-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but that's what we all said about Lauren at the time as well. It was generally considered to be a ridiculous storyline as there had never been any indication before that Lauren could drive or had ever driven before, especially as she was under age.. So there's no reason why they couldn't repeat this with Abi.

----------

Perdita (04-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

Abi murdered Lucy. My other half said so last May and stands by it???

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I think its Abi or Jane.

For some weird reason, I always want to be wrong so when they are revealed I am more suprised thus more entertained rather than saying "Knew it", doesn't really entertain you as much. The curse of this soapboard.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

no one had a reason to murder lucy

----------


## Dazzle

> no one had a reason to murder lucy


That we know of....

Plenty of people were angry at her.

----------


## lizann

there is to be flashback 30 minute episode showing lucy's murder during anniversary week, jake, rainie and lucy are back for it

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015), Glen1 (05-01-2015), tammyy2j (05-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> That we know of....
> 
> Plenty of people were angry at her.


but angry enough to kill even by accident

----------


## lizann

> That we know of....
> 
> Plenty of people were angry at her.


but angry enough to kill even by accident

----------


## parkerman

So why do you think someone poisoned Emma if no-one murdered Lucy, Lizann?

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> but angry enough to kill even by accident


I don't think it was an accident for reasons I gave earlier.  At the moment it seems likely that someone intentionally hit Lucy hard over the head, possibly in an attempt to stop her from doing or revealing something.  There's lots we don't know, so it's not possible to categorically say there was no motive yet.

Hopefully now that Christmas is out of the way, the Lucy investigation will come to the forefront of the show and we'll find out lots more about her life.

----------


## lizann

> So why do you think someone poisoned Emma if no-one murdered Lucy, Lizann?


someone did murder lucy it just so far no one has motive enough to kill her as far as i can tell, part of me thinks emma was murdered too at least i hope she was 

the more comes out the more baffted i am

----------


## lizann

> So why do you think someone poisoned Emma if no-one murdered Lucy, Lizann?


someone did murder lucy it just so far no one has motive enough to kill her as far as i can tell, part of me thinks emma was murdered too at least i hope she was 

the more comes out the more baffted i am

----------


## lizann

> I don't think it was an accident for reasons I gave earlier.  At the moment it seems likely that someone intentionally hit Lucy hard over the head, possibly in an attempt to stop her from doing or revealing something.  There's lots we don't know, so it's not possible to categorically say there was no motive yet.
> 
> Hopefully now that Christmas is out of the way, the Lucy investigation will come to the forefront of the show and we'll find out lots more about her life.


yes if keeble is on the case, she will be better than emma and we may know more

----------


## lizann

> I don't think it was an accident for reasons I gave earlier.  At the moment it seems likely that someone intentionally hit Lucy hard over the head, possibly in an attempt to stop her from doing or revealing something.  There's lots we don't know, so it's not possible to categorically say there was no motive yet.
> 
> Hopefully now that Christmas is out of the way, the Lucy investigation will come to the forefront of the show and we'll find out lots more about her life.


yes if keeble is on the case, she will be better than emma and we may know more

----------


## Dazzle

> yes if keeble is on the case, she will be better than emma and we may know more


Carol's also on the case now!  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (05-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Carol's also on the case now!


carol and keeble ee's own scott and bailey case will be cracked in a few weeks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015), tammyy2j (05-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Carol's also on the case now!


carol and keeble ee's own scott and bailey case will be cracked in a few weeks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> there is to be flashback 30 minute episode showing lucy's murder during anniversary week, jake, rainie and lucy are back for it


Lucy Beale will return from the dead for a special EastEnders flashback episode that will air during the live week and will show exactly how and why she was murdered.

In an EastEnders-first, executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins is yet again pushing the boundaries to make sure the 30th celebrations for the BBC soap go off with a bang.

Already marking the anniversary with a special live week which will see Lucyâs killer revealed after a ten-month investigation, they will now have the opportunity to see exactly how and why it happened as Hetti Bywater returns to film flashback scenes.

Viewers will be taken back to the night she was murdered where the blanks will be filled in and many unanswered questions will be answered, as well as other stories featuring.

Was Ian really with Rainie that night? What were Ben and Jay really up to? What secret are Abi and Max hiding? Is Jake really innocent?

And while it will focus on Lucyâs final moments in Walford, it will also feature other stories to tie up even more lose ends.

As well as Hetti returning, Jamie Lomas (Jake Stone) and Tanya Franks (Rainie Cross) are also getting ready to film more flashback scenes.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015), Glen1 (05-01-2015), lizann (05-01-2015), owenlee4me (05-01-2015), parkerman (05-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

This is where the EE Soap Police miss Inspector Marsbar. She would have proved it was Phil.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015), lizann (05-01-2015), tammyy2j (05-01-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

I seem to recall the police saying that LUcy was killed somewhere else and took to the place of death, but what if, when she bumped her head it did not kill her immediatly but that actually was what killed her (thinking of Emma's recent death) and she was meeting someone, and it turned nasty and that is how she died and the police believing she was killed elsewhere?
I still say Abbi, just can't figure out why!!!

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Do you think Peter and Lauren's upcoming exits are going to be linked to the reveal. We know Lauren's is temporary and Peter's is permanent and I believe they are at different times aswell?. Perhaps the reveal will take its toll on their relationship.

I have heard Lauren filmed up to December - meaning she most likely wont appear in the live episode.

----------

owenlee4me (08-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Do you think Peter and Lauren's upcoming exits are going to be linked to the reveal. We know Lauren's is temporary and Peter's is permanent and I believe they are at different times aswell?. Perhaps the reveal will take its toll on their relationship.
> 
> I have heard Lauren filmed up to December - meaning she most likely wont appear in the live episode.


I hope Peter's exit is linked - he's my favourite choice for the killer.  I've heard that Lauren will be in the live episode.  I'm not sure how far ahead they film the episodes, but it's just possible she could have filmed right up to the live episode I think.

----------

Perdita (08-01-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

I hope it's not Peter, as poor Ian will deffo have a bloomin breakdown again, it would be a bit much, but I did not know Peter was leaving, so he could be a candiate for the murderer.  It's just a bit obvious?

----------


## lizann

max thinks abi did it and abi thinks it is max but it is neither and now lauren thinks it is max so might confess to protect abi

----------


## Glen1

Cora Cross is now the bookmakers second favourite as the killer ,close behind Abi.  :Ponder:

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Cora Cross is now the bookmakers second favourite as the killer ,close behind Abi.


o.O I don't know if I could take it seriously if she did it.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## owenlee4me

hmm never thought it could be her, but what is her motive???

----------


## Glen1

> hmm never thought it could be her, but what is her motive???


Maybe something that was going to radically affect Abi , Lauren, or connected to  Rainie's drug addiction. Information as yet to be disclosed ?  Not forgetting the producers comment some time ago the killers motive was "emotionally right" . Perhaps that could also be emotionally charged ?.... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

OH this would make sense, Cora finds out that RAinie has getting Drugs from Lucy perhaps? Any mother who found out who was supplying drugs to their child would "lose the plot" and I can't help but think it has to be someone who Emma knew fairly well, going by the telephone conversation she had with the "murderer", STill think it's Abbi thou!!

----------

Glen1 (10-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe something that was going to radically affect Abi , Lauren, or connected to  Rainie's drug addiction. Information as yet to be disclosed ?  Not forgetting the producers comment some time ago the killers motive was "emotionally right" . Perhaps that could also be emotionally charged ?....


You make a very good case for Cora, Glen.  :Smile: 

I still think she's a long shot due to her not being one of the suspects highlighted in the New Year episodes (but that may have been deliberate of course).

----------

Glen1 (10-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Cora is not on the BBC's "official" list of suspects, which has 14 names on it. 

But is that just to put people off...?

----------

Glen1 (10-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I got in before you this time Parkerman!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (10-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Tch! I blame my iPad (I believe that's what your supposed to say at a time like this. :Big Grin: )

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tch! I blame my iPad (I believe that's what your supposed to say at a time like this.)


A bad workman always blames his tools...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (10-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Cora is not on the BBC's "official" list of suspects, which has 14 names on it. 
> 
> But is that just to put people off...?


Good point , tends to put the kibosh on that theory.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

But then, why would she currently be second favourite at 9/2?

----------


## Dazzle

> But then, why would she currently be second favourite at 9/2?


That's a complete mystery to me.  Did they ever have a run-in?

----------


## Glen1

Very strange , doesn't make sense, same odds listed for most of the major bookmakers. Unless it's been done to take betting pressure off the current favourite Abi. Can't see the Beeb telling porkies about the   shortlist.  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

It does seem very strange. Bookies only make odds on what people are actually betting. Why has there been a recent run on her? Is it because she's leaving soon?

----------


## Glen1

> It does seem very strange. Bookies only make odds on what people are actually betting. Why has there been a recent run on her? Is it because she's leaving soon?


Just checked the William Hill site, Cora's odds went from 50/1 to second fav in the past two days . Massive anonymous betting in the East London area. Perhaps the shortlist isn't so short.  Can't see how anyone could risk large sums of cash based on the vague evidence televised so far. About this time scripts/ filming underway for mid February ?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> But then, why would she currently be second favourite at 9/2?


If the list is to be trusted, I guess gg to those who bet on her.

I've also seen odds where Stacey is 100/1 whilst Shirley, etc is 200/1. Bit weird but Stacey is the one who couldn't of done it.

----------


## lizann

> Cora Cross is now the bookmakers second favourite as the killer ,close behind Abi.


tanya is returning but cora isn't one of the named suspects

----------


## Kim

I think Les and Pam have only been kept in because of that theory earlier in the storyline. For some reason, some really believed it and I think Dom is acknowledging that he saw it/playing with them by keeping them in. I'm not so sure that Pam's still in anyway. She was in that final shot with everyone, but earlier in the episode, she didn't have a phone, it was only Les.

I don't think it's Max - he asked Emma why she wanted to go to the police and if he'd met her in the park, he'd know why. He was also there when she resent the text, so sending it to him would be pointless.

It can't be Lauren surely because of Jacqueline's maternity leave. 

I'm hoping that scene of the Branning house empty between Emma's scenes in the park was there to lead us up the garden path so to speak, as I'd find Abi a real disappointment.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will reveal a clue regarding the identity of Lucy Beale's killer at the National Television Awards tonight (January 21).

The ongoing murder mystery isn't set to be resolved until the show's 30th anniversary next month, and the suspects were narrowed down over the New Year.

This evening's event at London's O2 will see all the suspects attend, with a "major clue" being unveiled during the ceremony.

"EastEnders are keeping their cards close to their chest, not even divulging the information to NTA execs," read a statement.

"The clue will remain under lock and key, guarded by tight security until mid-show, when BBC security will bring the clue on stage, to be revealed live on air."

Don't miss a special clue to who killed Lucy at tonight's @OfficialNTAs! Remember to vote all things #EastEnders http://t.co/CeyJCSqhXE

â EastEnders Press (@EastEndersPress) January 21, 2015

The identity of Lucy's killer will be officially revealed on Thursday, February 19 and will be one of the highlights of the big birthday week, which kicks off from Monday, February 16

A special flashback episode will also air next month alongside the anniversary celebrations as viewers finally discover what really happened on the night that Lucy died.

The National Television Awards will be broadcast live on ITV from 7.30pm tonight.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), Glen1 (21-01-2015), parkerman (21-01-2015), sarah c (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So who's going to volunteer to watch tonight's show and report back?

I nominate Alan, as I know he is very fond of the National Television Awards show.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

.........

----------


## moonstorm

I would do it but sorry 'm washing my hair!

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015), parkerman (21-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> So who's going to volunteer to watch tonight's show and report back?
> 
> I nominate Alan, as I know he is very fond of the National Television Awards show.


Great idea Parkerman and if I may I'll second the motion. I also look forward to Alan's acceptance speech, censored I'm sure.   :Smile:

----------

parkerman (21-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

If Alan refuses, I'm not offering as those kinds of back-slapping luvvie-fests are my idea of TV hell!  It'll no doubt be reported within seconds anyway.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015), parkerman (21-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Since as I am stuck inside doing coursework, I'll watch it alongside. I am going through hell already, surely it couldn't get worse. I'll tell you what the clue is when its told.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I am watching ... but I have seen EE only sporadically and not sure I ill pick up on this hint ...saw the murder episode but not much since ... afraid I personally could not care less about the murder nor the who done it ... but if I  come across it you guys will be the first to know  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), parkerman (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Well, it is the last thing Lucy had .. a musical box ...  :Searchme:

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Well, it is the last thing Lucy had .. a musical box ...


The box that was given to Beth as a xmas present. The last thing Lucy heard.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well, it is the last thing Lucy had .. a musical box ...


A gift from Jane or Ian

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Is this even really a clue. We knew the killer sent Beth the musical box at christmas, there must something more afoot. Unless she was killed in her own home.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The box that was given to Beth as a xmas present. The last thing Lucy heard.


Who is Beth?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Who is Beth?


Isn't that the name of Cindy's girl? It was her xmas present.

----------

tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Isn't that the name of Cindy's girl? It was her xmas present.


Oh yes it is so whomever gave her the gift is the killer

----------


## Glen1

I need to use the text for TV sound and when the tune started it was stated  as a baby chime sort of thing that goes above a cot. Last thing Lucy heard

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Oh yes it is so whomever gave her the gift is the killer


Yeah but I was thinking about the box itself. If its the last thing she heard, she most likely was killed in her own home as why would she have it on her? But.. then why would the killer take it...

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Lucy was killed in her own room in the Beale house

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So Lucy was killed in her own room in the Beale house


Sounds very much like it.

----------


## Dazzle

> I need to use the text for TV sound and when the tune started it was stated  as a baby chime sort of thing that goes above a cot. Last thing Lucy heard


I sometimes use the subtitles too and they very often get things wrong!  From what others are saying it seems that it was the sound of Lucy's musical box.

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I sometimes use the subtitles too and they very often get things wrong!  From what others are saying it seems that it was the sound of Lucy's musical box.


Thats what we meant, atleast I did. On christmas day I think it was said it was Lucy's from when she was a baby and still had for whatever reason.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), Glen1 (21-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Thats what we meant, atleast I did. On christmas day I think it was said it was Lucy's from when she was a baby and still had for whatever reason.


It's where she kept her drugs so she may have been putting some in or getting some out when she was killed.

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015), sarah c (22-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

Some are speculating that Emma may have cracked the case to the point of knowing that the jewellery box was the weapon, and planted the jewellery box as a present to Beth herself to watch the reactions of the Beales and the Brannings when it was unwrapped. It was only ever speculation I believe that the jewellery box was left by the killer, and I can't see why they would want to draw attention to it knowing that it was the murder weapon.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), Glen1 (21-01-2015), lizann (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Some are speculating that Emma may have cracked the case to the point of knowing that the jewellery box was the weapon, and planted the jewellery box as a present to Beth herself to watch the reactions of the Beales and the Brannings when it was unwrapped. It was only ever speculation I believe that the jewellery box was left by the killer, and I can't see why they would want to draw attention to it knowing that it was the murder weapon.


I like the idea that Emma put it there to monitor everyone's reactions, but I'm not sure about the box as the weapon.  If it's like one I had as a child, it wouldn't be strong enough to be used to kill someone (but then I suppose you must be able to buy expensive and well made musical boxes).  Also, if it was in the house at the time (and it must have been since Ian said he gave it a charity shop), surely forensics would have thoroughly checked it?

Edit: I suppose the killer could've taken it away and put it back after the police had finished with the house.

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I think its Jane. Here is why:

The fact that the musical box is what Lucy last heard so her death suggests she must of died in her room on Good Friday.

Who had very easy access to the Beale house? Jane.

Emma figured out who did it when Patrick had fallen down the stairs in his own home. Lets suppose this is what Emma realised, that Lucy was murdered in her own home.

Emma then examined the Square most likely judging distances between houses.

Emma was still interested in the video of Lauren going to Lucy's house furthering the evidence Lucy was killed at home.

Jane says she saw Lauren going to the Beale house then left without entering.


If we assume this map is accurate, it would of been very difficult for Jane to of even seen Lauren do this and she happened to be looking out the window in a very awkward manner or happened to go outside at this time. My guess this was a cover and she wasn't even in the Masood house at the time and was moving Lucy's body.

The musical box returning to the Beale house was done as Jane had it cleaned and kept it rather than disposing of it for sentimental reasons. I believe Jane didn't mean to kill Lucy. She also seemed to know secretive spots in the Beale house like loose floorboards where she is storing Lucy;s phone. So keeping the box hidden until Christmas isn't past her.

The live episode itself is Ian and Jane's Wedding - if it was any other character it could realistically be any day and Ian finding out at the registry office, saying his vows, is obvious. As something big to either the broom or bride always happens on their wedding day to them personally.

Finally, Emma's phonecall. Emma said 'I'm glad I got a hold of you'. This suggests Emma had doubts they'd even answer the call knowing who it was. Jane was the worst to her that day.

Despite thinking its Jane, I do believe it was an accident - hence why Emma said its still murder to her in the park.

==================================================  ===========================

If there is anything confirmed false in the above, please let me know as I have my facts wrong.

----------

Cheskazmum (26-01-2015), Dazzle (22-01-2015), Glen1 (22-01-2015), Kim (22-01-2015), lizann (22-01-2015), maidmarian (22-01-2015), moonstorm (22-01-2015), parkerman (22-01-2015), sarah c (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Sounds good to me Dan.  :Thumbsup:   :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), Glen1 (22-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

Very good Dan. I believe it's Cindy or Jane but I've been thinking about it from the perspective of the fallout and what stories could come from it, where it would leave the Beales as a family unit etc, rather than thinking about how all the clues fit together. Your theory has me firmly in the Jane camp for the time being. 

I wish I was better at working out whodunnits - the only one I've ever got right was the Frank one from Corrie!

There was something in a scene on the day of Lucy's funeral that made me think that Jane was the killer and Masood knew about it. I can't think why she'd need to tell him though. Unless Masood's car was used to move Lucy? It's a people carrier, so bigger. Is this possible? I used to drive a Micra like Jane's and the boot isn't very big.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think its Jane.


Brilliant theory Dan! Everything seems to fit!  :Cheer: 

Jane also fulfills my hope that the killer will be a big character with emotional ties to Lucy and her family so would satisfy me immensely.

It will be the height of drama if Jane's revealed as the killer just before/after the wedding during the live episode. Her feelings of guilt could also explain her extremely puzzling enthusiasm to remarry Ian.




> Despite thinking its Jane, I do believe it was an accident - hence why Emma said its still murder to her in the park.


For Emma to have insisted it was still murder appears to me to mean that the blow was deliberate even though it probably wasn't meant to kill (from what I've read, if it was truly an accident it would be manslaughter at the most). That means there was some serious anger involved.  I wonder what could have happened between them?

Regarding the music box, it must have been in Lucy's room or been put back shortly after the police left for Ian to have given it to the charity shop.

----------

Glen1 (22-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

was music box given to charity shop cora ran

----------


## maidmarian

> For Emma to have insisted it was still murder appears to me to mean that the blow was deliberate even though it probably wasn't meant to kill (from what I've read, if it was truly an accident it would be manslaughter at the most). That means there was some serious anger involved.  I wonder what could have happened between themp.


perhaps Jane found out Lucy had been supplying
someone she loved./ had affection for
Or thought Lucy had left drugs where a young
child living in/ visiting house could find them!

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

> was music box given to charity shop cora ran


Cora had left the charity shop some time before then I believe.

----------


## Kim

> Cora had left the charity shop some time before then I believe.


I think so too. I don't think we've even seen the charity shop set within the last year, the same as the R&R. These seem to have been swallowed up as part of the effort to make the Square seem more like London, which included opening the Albert up to replace it, but in a different location.

On the subject of The Albert, since Sharon signed her share over to Phil in exchange for The Albert, could he not sell the R&R to pay for his legal fees? It would also dispose of the R&R once and for all.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think so too. I don't think we've even seen the charity shop set within the last year, the same as the R&R. These seem to have been swallowed up as part of the effort to make the Square seem more like London, which included opening the Albert up to replace it, but in a different location.
> 
> On the subject of The Albert, since Sharon signed her share over to Phil in exchange for The Albert, could he not sell the R&R to pay for his legal fees? It would also dispose of the R&R once and for all.


What happened to the boxing club Ronnie owned too?

----------


## parkerman

> What happened to the boxing club Ronnie owned too?


She still owns it. It was mentioned a couple of episodes ago,though we haven't seen it for ages.

----------

tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

An article from the Radio Times website about the music box clue:-

_"All will be revealed come 19 February 2015, when Lucy's murderer will finally be unmasked. But there are certain things that we already know about the music box in question.

One: that it was where Lucy used to hide her secret stash of cocaine as well as her jewellery, a revelation that came to light following a discovery by Cindy Jr. And two: the music box was found (by Cindy Jr - are we spotting a pattern emerging here?) under the Beales' Christmas tree back in December, where it had been lying in wait as a rather eerie gift.

So are we now to assume that Lucy was killed at home in her bedroom (where the music box was located at the time of her death) and then moved to Walford Common? Was it the music box that Summerhayes was referring to when - in her dying moments - she said to Max: "it wasn't there"? Could this actually be a case of death by music box?"_

I think it's a good possibility that Summerhayes was referring to the music box when she said "it wasn't there".  She could have meant it wasn't in Lucy's room when the police searched the house (there may have been photos of the room in Emma's file that she'd been examining) and it was put back at a later date.  So the killer needed to have been someone with easy access to Lucy's room after her death.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...p27D0fOT8jH9w2

'Who Killed Lucy Beale?' is the question that has kept EastEnders fans guessing since April last year, but we're now just four weeks away from discovering the identity of the unknown culprit.

Over the past nine months, there's been an endless collection of clues, hints and red herrings to keep the speculation brewing - and even the most ardent fan may have struggled to keep track of them all!

To help out as the storyline nears its long-awaited conclusion, Digital Spy has put together a video case file which rounds up what we think are the most important clues in this compelling mystery.

Hit play above to watch us make our way through the suspects and some possible theories - then feel free to share your thoughts on who killed Lucy in the comments box at the bottom of the page!

EastEnders will reveal Lucy's killer on Thursday, February 19 as the show celebrates its 30th anniversary.


_More clues for all you SoapBoards detectives_

----------

maidmarian (22-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I still think it was Winston and that's why he's legged it before he gets caught.

----------

lizann (22-01-2015), moonstorm (23-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> was music box given to charity shop cora ran


I've just been rewatching some clips to look for clues and in the episode before Lucy died, Pam and Les said they'd taken over the lease on the charity shop so the charity shop is no more.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

it wasn't there could mean lucy wasn't killed at the common where her body was found

----------


## tammyy2j

Max Branning may have ripped up Emma Summerhayes's file of notes about Lucy's murder, but that doesn't stop Lauren from turning detective.

Lauren will be seen piecing together the evidence in secret during next week's episodes. With dad Max still behaving erratically, Lauren decides to hide the case file but doesn't notice when a slip of paper falls out.

Later in the day, Lauren discovers the scrap stuck to her shoe, but as she goes to throw it away, she realises itâs a missing piece of paper from Summerhayes's notes. Lauren is shocked to the core when she realises what the paper means.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), Dougie (27-01-2015), lizann (28-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> it wasn't there could mean lucy wasn't killed at the common where her body was found


That is already established in the soap. Cant remember when but I'm pretty sure they know that already.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

> That is already established in the soap. Cant remember when but I'm pretty sure they know that already.


 Yes. I agree. I thought that was already known.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Lauren is the only one in the new trailer that isn't haunted. Is this a good or bad thing? At the moment it seems far-fetched that she'll be responsible. Or... is she looking to get rid of the evidence that helped Emma find out it was her?

----------


## Kim

I watched from 17th April until 2nd May recently and it was in there. The police said there was no dispersion of blood on the common so she couldn't have died there.

With the music clue and Lucy being shown above the house in the latest trailer, I think she died at home.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), lizann (28-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Lauren is the only one in the new trailer that isn't haunted. Is this a good or bad thing? At the moment it seems far-fetched that she'll be responsible. Or... is she looking to get rid of the evidence that helped Emma find out it was her?


I think Lauren would be a lot higher up in terms of suspicion if no one knew that Jacqueline Jossa was pregnant. Shame they didn't keep it under the radar like Emmerdale have done with Emma Atkins.

----------


## vcdg84

After watching the video it looks like the only people being haunted individually are the beales, max, abi and Denise the rest then start to join when the gate bangs. Does that mean the suspect list has been narrowed again?

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> After watching the video it looks like the only people being haunted individually are the beales, max, abi and Denise the rest then start to join when the gate bangs. Does that mean the suspect list has been narrowed again?


Perhaps. I never took Pam, Les, Lee or Ben seriously as suspects anyway. Ben has form for manslaughter and is related to the Beales, but I don't think they'd have him kill again when they've just brought him back. There would be no sympathy for him then.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Perhaps. I never took Pam, Les, Lee or Ben seriously as suspects anyway. Ben has form for manslaughter and is related to the Beales, but I don't think they'd have him kill again when they've just brought him back. There would be no sympathy for him then.


but we are still assuming that the killer gets caught? what if the killer is revealed to us - but not to the Albert Square residents?

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> but we are still assuming that the killer gets caught? what if the killer is revealed to us - but not to the Albert Square residents?


I was meaning viewer sympathy. Ben was pretty hated by the audience when he left I think, so why waste the improvement that there's been on another murder? He's an important character in the history of the show so they should be staying away from writing him into another corner. He's more important to the show than Louise, as Kathy was also a major character. Lisa, like Laura Beale, seems to have been forgotten.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> but we are still assuming that the killer gets caught? what if the killer is revealed to us - but not to the Albert Square residents?


 That would mean the speculation would go on for ever. If the killer isn't revealed, the Beales will have no peace and the ongoing investigation will keep recurring, even when we, the viewers, know the answer. I can't see that happening, it would quickly get very boring. 

On the other hand, of course, to counter that, it may be that after the killer is revealed to the viewers, the investigation won't be mentioned again even though as far as the residents go the killer hasn't been found which would just be totally unrealistic.

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2015), sarah c (29-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

the very 1st episode is connected or has a clue to lucy's death twitter talk

----------


## tammyy2j

> the very 1st episode is connected or has a clue to lucy's death twitter talk


Nick killed Reg in that episode, is Nick a killer again?

----------


## lizann

lucy's killer isn't going prison if twitter chatter is true some suggesting dean goes down for it framed by lee

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders have released a new teaser image as the 'Who killed Lucy Beale' storyline nears its long-awaited conclusion.

The picture focuses on Lucy Beale (Hetti Bywater), with the faces of her murder suspects lined up at the top of the image.

Lucy Beale and her murder suspects.
Â© BBC
Lucy Beale and her murder suspects.

The suspects were narrowed down over the New Year period, leaving only 14 characters in the frame as opposed to the entire cast.

However, fans may notice that Lauren Branning (Jacqueline Jossa) does not feature in the image, indicating that she might be ruled out of the murder mystery in the coming weeks.

Next week's episodes will see Lauren uncover a vital clue in the investigation, after she finds a missing piece from the important police file of Emma Summerhayes.

EastEnders recently released a chilling new trailer for the anniversary week, which will start on Tuesday, February 17.

----------

lizann (02-02-2015), tammyy2j (30-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...rderer-strikes

And as EastEnders fans wait to discover who killed Lucy Beale, we can show you the first pictures of actress Hetti Bywater filming her character's grizzly murder.

In a series of flashbacks, viewers will see exactly what happened to Lucy on Good Friday before her body was found on Walford Common.

After nine months of twists and turns, the killer will be unmasked during the live episodes for the soap's 30th anniversary, starting on Tuesday, February 17.

Our exclusive pictures from the flashback scenes show Jay Brown following Lucy after she gets off a bus.

They speak to each other and Lucy appears to be giving him directions.

Jay has always insisted he was in the area of Walford Common to meet Ben Mitchell and carry out a robbery with him.

But what we didn't know was that Lucy's twin brother Peter was also out near the common that night - buying drugs.

Viewers have already found out Peter was Lucy's drug dealer but we had no idea he was close to the scene of her murder.

However, with 14 suspects still in the frame, we will have to wait to see if the drug deal has anything to do with her death.

Hetti, 20, returned to the BBC One soap last month to film the creepy new trailer promoting the big reveal.

All the week's episodes will feature a live element and the anniversary show will be completely live.

The anniversary week, which starts on Monday February 16, will also feature Lucy's on-screen dad Ian remarrying his ex-wife Jane.

An EastEnders source said: "It's been a storyline that's had viewers gripped for months and it's been very cleverly done.

"There are still only a handful of top executives who know who killed Lucy.

"Even the actor or actress responsible has no idea it was them.

"Bosses are still deciding when to tell him or her that they are the killer before it is revealed to the nation live on the anniversary.

"There are other surprises planned throughout the week and a real twist that no one will see coming.

"There's another huge storyline that's going to happen that week too.

"The 30th anniversary is a huge event in the soap's history and we're making sure it's one the fans will never ever forget."

----------

lizann (02-02-2015), Perdita (02-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

This week's Radio Times has the "suspects" saying who they think killed Lucy:
Lorna Fitgerald (Abi): Ian. But added "Just in case it's me, I've been practising my guilty face."
Harry Reid (Ben): Jane is involved. Could be Cindy or Bobby with Jane covering up.
Laurie Brett (Jane): Abi or Peter.
Adam Woodyat (Ian): I suspect everyone
Diane Parish (Denise): Lady Di
Mimi Keen (Cindy): Peter
Ben Hardy (Peter): Abi
Jake Wood (Max): First thought it was Abi, then Ian, then Max, now has no idea.
Shona McGarty (Whitney): I think it's me
And finally, Hetti Bywater (Lucy): I want it to be Peter but part of me thinks it would give the public a shock if it turned out that Lucy committed suicide. Who killed Lucy? Lucy!

----------

Glen1 (04-02-2015), maidmarian (04-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Hetti Bywater (Lucy): I want it to be Peter but part of me thinks it would give the public a shock if it turned out that Lucy committed suicide. Who killed Lucy? Lucy!


I am kind of on the fence about suicide. Whilst it certainly would be the biggest surprise, the fallout of the reveal would then get boring whereas a murder is more entertaining even after the killer is revealed. Anyway too bad suicide has already been ticked off the list.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Hetti Bywater (Lucy): I want it to be Peter but part of me thinks it would give the public a shock if it turned out that Lucy committed suicide. Who killed Lucy? Lucy!


I am kind of on the fence about suicide. Whilst it certainly would be the biggest surprise, the fallout of the reveal would then get boring whereas a murder is more entertaining even after the killer is revealed. Anyway too bad suicide has already been ticked off the list.

----------


## parkerman

It would have been a bit difficult for Emma to have phoned Lucy and then met her unless she was a psychic!

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), maidmarian (05-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> It would have been a bit difficult for Emma to have phoned Lucy and then met her unless she was a psychic!


As Eric used to say Ernie "He's in like a flash " Nice one Mr.P. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Lauren has her Eureka moment, with " 18th April Missing Hours  22.00 - 0800..Doesn't add up "
Why has this helped Lauren ?  :Ponder:

----------


## vcdg84

I think it was the phone number rather than the other info. Think she recognised it, but not sure why that would show her who the murderer was. Number could be on there for any reason....

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), Glen1 (05-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

The thing is, if Lauren has worked out who killed Lucy why does she now need to break into Emma's phone. She is no detective so I don't think its to find evidence as I think she'd tell the Police or confront them and why does she even know she has look at Emma's phone in the first place.

Its also a bit lazy of the killer to not even bother trying to get rid of those messages/call logs.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

So I found a picture that someone might have figured out what the numbers are referring to. There is no 1 at the end so there's a possibility its wrong but...

----------


## parkerman

I don't understand your point, Dan, That just shows it is not the phone number for Brannings Autos but is a Walford number.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I don't understand your point, Dan, That just shows it is not the phone number for Brannings Autos but is a Walford number.


The number is verrry close and it still might be.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

It's not really close. 0002 is completely different to 0221.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> It's not really close. 0002 is completely different to 0221.


For some reason I thought it had an extra 2 and thought only the 1 was wrong. Guess your right

----------

parkerman (08-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> It's not really close. 0002 is completely different to 0221.


For some reason I thought it had an extra 2 and thought only the 1 was wrong. Guess your right

----------


## owenlee4me

I think it was possibly Peter's number and that is why Lauren is acting strained with him, but that does not mean it's him? 
It's just a decoy.
Why would the number be wrote down so random? surely a detective would not just scribble it on a corner of paper and the file not be secured in a breifcase or sometihng?
nah it's bonkers, it's not Peter, Lauren is just baffled!!!

----------


## owenlee4me

I think it was possibly Peter's number and that is why Lauren is acting strained with him, but that does not mean it's him? 
It's just a decoy.
Why would the number be wrote down so random? surely a detective would not just scribble it on a corner of paper and the file not be secured in a breifcase or sometihng?
nah it's bonkers, it's not Peter, Lauren is just baffled!!!

----------


## sarah c

I think the number is the Beale household and therefore my vote goes to Jane as Lucy's murderer

----------


## owenlee4me

Wonder why Jane would murder her? Oh I hope so, they can bang her up and she will be gone, not keen on her, she always makes me think she's Ian mother, and something has to stop the wedding, we all know it's not gonna happen!
Good thinking!!! SArah C

----------


## owenlee4me

Wonder why Jane would murder her? Oh I hope so, they can bang her up and she will be gone, not keen on her, she always makes me think she's Ian mother, and something has to stop the wedding, we all know it's not gonna happen!
Good thinking!!! SArah C

----------

sarah c (10-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

Jane catches Luchy taking or handling cocaine in the house or in her room - lashes out annoyed at her, Lucy bangs her head and dies - jane shifts the body pdq - thus not being in masood's house when she claimed to 'see' Lauren approach the Beale's house - as we know you cant see that front door ffrom masoods'

----------


## tammyy2j

So does Lauren now know who the killer is?

I think Peter and Abi and Max and even Whitney are too obvious 

Is Billy ruled out?

----------


## moonstorm

Well I am gong to throw my hat in the ring and say it was Jane!

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> So does Lauren now know who the killer is?
> 
> I think Peter and Abi and Max and even Whitney are too obvious 
> 
> Is Billy ruled out?


Billy was ruled out in new years episode when the list of suspects was reduced to 14.

----------


## parkerman

> Well I am gong to throw my hat in the ring and say it was Jane!


You do realise that if you're wrong you have to perform another of your famous naked dances don't you?

----------

lizann (11-02-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

> You do realise that if you're wrong you have to perform another of your famous naked dances don't you?


Hahahahaha, I thought you were still scarred after the last one!

----------

lizann (11-02-2015), parkerman (10-02-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

> You do realise that if you're wrong you have to perform another of your famous naked dances don't you?


Hahahahaha, I thought you were still scarred after the last one!

----------


## lizann

> You do realise that if you're wrong you have to perform another of your famous naked dances don't you?


come on moonie dancing time

----------


## lizann

> You do realise that if you're wrong you have to perform another of your famous naked dances don't you?


come on moonie dancing time

----------


## moonstorm

I think we should let me see our more refined side this time Lizann, do you think you could still manage a wee bit of Swan Lake????  :Lol:

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I don't think its the Cokers, Cindy or Lee as they have seem to calm down in that storyline. Don't seem to be involved in any way recently and haven't read anything that sees them involved leading up to the live episode. Ben and Jay have also been rather quiet with the storyline.

----------


## Perdita

Still waters that run deep????

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> come on moonie dancing time


Oooh-er!

----------


## lizann

> I think we should let me see our more refined side this time Lizann, do you think you could still manage a wee bit of Swan Lake????


tutus optional this time the weather is cold

----------


## Kissinger

_I think it is still Abbie, it's all very quiet round her, if Jane is suppose to be this wonderful Maternal woman, would she really kill a child of the man she is going to marry,  worse still, know she had done it and then went onto Marry him? I think Lauren being strained with Peter is to try and trick us, so I don't think it's him.
Then of course Nick is still here, and he is a "druggie" he has form too.
Oh we will all be glued to Tv next week, and folks EE is on twice on Thursday, so make sure you don't miss one.
EN~JOY_

----------

Glen1 (12-02-2015), tammyy2j (12-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

This is an interesting article which agrees with Dan's theory that Jane's the killer.  There's lots of clues pointing to Jane all right.

The only part of the article I possibly disagree with is that Jane deleted a text to Lucy.  The police would already know about it (if it happened), so what would be the point in Jane deleting it?  She would've already had to have given a believable excuse to the police.  Maybe she wanted to hide it from Ian?

----------

Glen1 (12-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> This is an interesting article which agrees with Dan's theory that Jane's the killer.  There's lots of clues pointing to Jane all right.
> 
> The only part of the article I possibly disagree with is that Jane deleted a text to Lucy.  The police would already know about it (if it happened), so what would be the point in Jane deleting it?  She would've already had to have given a believable excuse to the police.  Maybe she wanted to hide it from Ian?


Which text did they delete? I am aware you can see texts that were sent but can you actually get the contents of texts?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> This is an interesting article which agrees with Dan's theory that Jane's the killer.  There's lots of clues pointing to Jane all right.
> 
> The only part of the article I possibly disagree with is that Jane deleted a text to Lucy.  The police would already know about it (if it happened), so what would be the point in Jane deleting it?  She would've already had to have given a believable excuse to the police.  Maybe she wanted to hide it from Ian?


Which text did they delete? I am aware you can see texts that were sent but can you actually get the contents of texts?

----------

Glen1 (12-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Which text did they delete? I am aware you can see texts that were sent but can you actually get the contents of texts?


A text being deleted by Jane is just speculation by the author of the article.  Yes, I think you're right that the police wouldn't be able to see the contents of the text, which would mean she'd have a harder time explaining it to Ian (if he read it) rather than to the police.

----------


## Glen1

I think both yours Dazzle and Dans' case for Jane very plausible. The way Lauren was talking in tonights episode about destroying a family if the truth got out, also seems to point towards the Beale family. Would she just stand by though and let Ian marry Jane without saying something beforehand, particularly with her relationship with Peter . Latest betting odds  Fav Jane, 2nd Abi, 3rd Ben.

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015), Dougie (13-02-2015), lizann (13-02-2015), tammyy2j (13-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think both yours Dazzle and Dans' case for Jane very plausible. The way Lauren was talking in tonights episode about destroying a family if the truth got out, also seems to point towards the Beale family. Would she just stand by though and let Ian marry Jane without saying something beforehand, particularly with her relationship with Peter . Latest betting odds  Fav Jane, 2nd Abi, 3rd Ben.


She will apparently write in Ian and Jane's wedding card something and Jane is the first to read it.

----------

Glen1 (12-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think both yours Dazzle and Dans' case for Jane very plausible. The way Lauren was talking in tonights episode about destroying a family if the truth got out, also seems to point towards the Beale family. Would she just stand by though and let Ian marry Jane without saying something beforehand, particularly with her relationship with Peter . Latest betting odds  Fav Jane, 2nd Abi, 3rd Ben.


She will apparently write in Ian and Jane's wedding card something and Jane is the first to read it.

----------


## lizann

bobby and cindy did it jane is covering up for them

----------


## Dazzle

> I think both yours Dazzle and Dans' case for Jane very plausible. The way Lauren was talking in tonights episode about destroying a family if the truth got out, also seems to point towards the Beale family.


My favourite all along has been Peter actually but given what Lauren said to Stacey that it'd destroy the lives of people she cares about if she tells all, it sounds to me like she could be  afraid of hurting Peter if the truth gets out.  If she thought he was the killer I think she'd have worded it more along the lines of it destroying her own life so I'm doubting it's him now.

What I definitely took from that conversation was that the killer's almost certainly a Beale or a Branning.  I think my favourite is Jane now.




> bobby and cindy did it jane is covering up for them


Yes, Jane might well be covering from someone.

----------

Glen1 (13-02-2015)

----------


## Siobhan

I haven't seen ee in ages but i think jane or peter

----------


## Dougie

Yes, Jane might well be covering from someone.[/QUOTE]

Jane definately knows something...

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could Jane really kill Lucy even as an accident and live like nothing happened, Jane and Denise seemed close to Lucy as substitute mothers could they really kill her?

Where is Cindy, she hasn't been seen in a while, if she killed her she couldn't move the body of her own

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Could Jane really kill Lucy even as an accident and live like nothing happened...


You could say the same for all the suspects though.  If it turns out to be a character close to Lucy it _is_ going to be unrealistic that their inner turmoil didn't give them away to us viewers.  

As someone pointed out, Jane could be remarrying Ian because of guilt (otherwise I'm stumped at why she's putting herself through that again  :Searchme: ).

----------

lizann (13-02-2015), parkerman (13-02-2015), tammyy2j (14-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

they are building jane up way too much to be the killer

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), Kissinger (15-02-2015), tammyy2j (14-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> they are building jane up way too much to be the killer


Yes especially her scenes with Lauren and Ian tonight and her no one is perfect speech

----------

lizann (15-02-2015), parkerman (14-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

BBC One has teased the conclusion of the Lucy Beale murder mystery storyline in two new trailers.

The plot is due to reach its climax during the EastEnders 30th anniversary celebrations, which are to be marked by a week of live scenes and episodes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0UxpE_dq34
Narrated by Dot Cotton - who played a part in her own son's demise during tonight's episode (February 13) - the first trailer features all of the soap's prime suspects and a chilling analysis of what it means to be a murderer.

The second trailer focuses on the speculation surrounding the storyline, and includes members of the public (as well as Radio 1 Breakfast Show host Nick Grimshaw and Radio 2 presenter Sara Cox) revealing who they believe killed Lucy (Hetti Bywater).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mx7FX3lCzc

Billed as 'The week of revelations', EastEnders live week begins next Tuesday (February 17) at 7.30pm.

Episodes airing on Tuesday, Wednesday (February 18) and Thursday (February 19) will include clearly highlighted live inserts, ahead of an entire live episode that will be screened on Friday (February 20).

Thursday's hour-long episode will see the killer unmasked and will be followed by a special 30-minute flashback show that will take viewers back to Good Friday 2014, where they will see the true sequence of events that led to Lucy's death.

----------


## Dazzle

> they are building jane up way too much to be the killer


Very true. Jane was downright creepy during her conversion with Lauren in the Beale's kitchen, so her being the killer is probably a misdirection on the part of the writers.

Who's the unlikeliest person to have done it within the Beale/Branning circle?  I keep coming back to Peter and I can't remember him getting any scenes where he looked overtly suspicious (as just about everyone else has done).  Obviously Lauren's recent behaviour around him has been suspicious, but that applies to virtually all the suspects. Has Peter been singled out by the writers as behaving suspiciously or guiltily? I can't remember it but then my memory's not great.  Cindy's another one who I don't think's been under much scrutiny.

The least likely person within that circle is Lauren herself, given the way she's been behaving the last few episodes.  There are theories that she was drunk and couldn't remember doing it (and that someone else helped move the body etc) but I don't really buy that.

I still feel Jane could be involved, possibly in a cover-up. I can see her covering for both Peter and Cindy if she thought Lucy's death was a tragic accident. Cindy being pregnant would also make it more likely that someone would cover for her.

I can't really see Bobby having played a big part because that would be anti-climactic.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Very true. Jane was downright creepy during her conversion with Lauren in the Beale's kitchen, so her being the killer is probably a misdirection on the part of the writers.
> 
> Who's the unlikeliest person to have done it within the Beale/Branning circle?  I keep coming back to Peter and I can't remember him getting any scenes where he looked overtly suspicious (as just about everyone else has done).  Obviously Lauren's recent behaviour around him has been suspicious, but that applies to virtually all the suspects. Has Peter been singled out by the writers as behaving suspiciously or guiltily? I can't remember it but then my memory's not great.  Cindy's another one who I don't think's been under much scrutiny.
> 
> The least likely person within that circle is Lauren herself, given the way she's been behaving the last few episodes.  There are theories that she was drunk and couldn't remember doing it (and that someone else helped move the body etc) but I don't really buy that.
> 
> I still feel Jane could be involved, possibly in a cover-up. I can see her covering for both Peter and Cindy if she thought Lucy's death was a tragic accident. Cindy being pregnant would also make it more likely that someone would cover for her.
> 
> I can't really see Bobby having played a big part because that would be anti-climactic.


I still think its Jane. Its going to be a double-bluff.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

More evidence supporting the Jane theory and I predicted she never saw Lauren that night.


Another major clue. Jane's car was missing in Fatboy's video so how could she have seen Lauren approaching the Beale's house like she said she did ?

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

The actress who plays Lauren had her baby on Sunday the 15th. I'm not familiar with the mechanics of birth but surely she wont be in the live episodes ?. Being close to the live episodes, the producers would of had to plan around it because she could of gone into labour on the day. Now she's given birth she may not be ready for to perform a live 1 hour episode then a live half hour episode then next day not to mention not being with her daughter.

----------


## Dazzle

> The actress who plays Lauren had her baby on Sunday the 15th. I'm not familiar with the mechanics of birth but surely she wont be in the live episodes ?. Being close to the live episodes, the producers would of had to plan around it because she could of gone into labour on the day. Now she's given birth shy may not be ready for to perform a live 1 hour episode then a live half hour episode then next day not to mention not being with her daughter.


It's unlikely she'll have a big part in the proceedings and may not be there at all.

My daughter recently gave birth with no complications and was up and about within half an hour.  The trouble was that she was truly exhausted for weeks afterwards (the strain on the body is like running several marathons).  Plus, even a short scene would probably mean hours away from the baby.

----------


## owenlee4me

Probably NIck, only now he's dead what can they do about it?????????

----------


## tammyy2j

I have put a wager (small) on Ian and/or Cindy as the killer(s) 

Jane does seem the likeliness now for all the hints and clues given by the writers

----------


## tammyy2j

Lucy has her bag and phone in one photo but didn't Ben and Jay rob them?

----------


## Dazzle

I always wondered if Emma's obsession with the video had more to do with the car(s) parked by the Beale house than with Lauren.

----------

maidmarian (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I always wondered if Emma's obsession with the video had more to do with the car(s) parked by the Beale house than with Lauren.


Whose car was moved Jane or Ian or Max, who else has a car that would be parked by their house?

----------


## tammyy2j

I really want to know what Dean or Kim helped Emma realise in the pub

----------


## owenlee4me

> Lucy has her bag and phone in one photo but didn't Ben and Jay rob them?


Yes and did they not bury them in the allotment and Denise dug it up?

----------


## owenlee4me

> I have put a wager (small) on Ian and/or Cindy as the killer(s) 
> 
> Jane does seem the likeliness now for all the hints and clues given by the writers


Wonder if that's deliberate to throw us off scent, and would Emma have Janes mobile number?
I keep thinking back to how Abbie was acting strange when Lucy died and how she was always so "normal" , hmmm I wonder

----------


## lizann

> One theory I have read is that Max thinks Abi did it and Abi thinks he did it but really it was Cindy and Jane 
> 
> The Graham Norton Show EE special
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpEz...layer_embedded


could be true after tonight

----------


## lizann

> One theory I have read is that Max thinks Abi did it and Abi thinks he did it but really it was Cindy and Jane 
> 
> The Graham Norton Show EE special
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpEz...layer_embedded


could be true after tonight

----------


## Kissinger

> could be true after tonight


I'm wondering abuot Whitney, why is she at the wedding? she is there in the background, so kind of
on the Square, but I can't figure why she is at the wedding, she is not really anything to Jane or Ian.
Have I missed something?  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> I'm wondering abuot Whitney, why is she at the wedding? she is there in the background, so kind of
> on the Square, but I can't figure why she is at the wedding, she is not really anything to Jane or Ian.
> Have I missed something?


neither is linda or sonia or carol or so so so 

all suspects for lucy has to be at the wedding

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm wondering abuot Whitney, why is she at the wedding? she is there in the background, so kind of
> on the Square, but I can't figure why she is at the wedding, she is not really anything to Jane or Ian.
> Have I missed something?


neither is linda or sonia or carol or so so so 

all suspects for lucy has to be at the wedding

----------


## Kissinger

> neither is linda or sonia or carol or so so so 
> 
> all suspects for lucy has to be at the wedding


I can kind of understand CArol being there, as she has known Ian and Jane with working in the cafe, but your right about Sonia and Linda, bit daft?

----------


## Kissinger

> neither is linda or sonia or carol or so so so 
> 
> all suspects for lucy has to be at the wedding


I can kind of understand CArol being there, as she has known Ian and Jane with working in the cafe, but your right about Sonia and Linda, bit daft?

----------


## tammyy2j

The Carters are every one's friends  :Stick Out Tongue:  especially Mick and Linda

----------


## Perdita

I think if you live this closely together and have daily dealings with each other by going to the pub, cafe, launderette, buy things from market stall holders  (Winston should be there too!!!) you would expect the whole neighbourhood to be at a wedding at some stage during the day

----------


## parkerman

> I think if you live this closely together and have daily dealings with each other by going to the pub, cafe, launderette, buy things from market stall holders  (Winston should be there too!!!) you would expect the whole neighbourhood to be at a wedding at some stage during the day


 Winston is there. We saw him yesterday.

----------

Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I meant at the wedding ....  Any more news on whether he has quit his market stall as you mentioned a while back, parkerman ??

----------


## parkerman

> I meant at the wedding ....  Any more news on whether he has quit his market stall as you mentioned a while back, parkerman ??


 Yes, he was waiting at the wedding venue.

----------

Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

> I think if you live this closely together and have daily dealings with each other by going to the pub, cafe, launderette, buy things from market stall holders  (Winston should be there too!!!) you would expect the whole neighbourhood to be at a wedding at some stage during the day


Guess it is kind of a close community, and guess it's a case of, is it the "ceremony" or just the reception?  :Ponder:

----------

Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

The killer is one of the Beale's, likely Cindy or Ian!  I think Jane knows all and is involved in the cover up but is not the killer.  I don't think it's Peter since he made the accusation.

Cindy's my favourite, although Adam Woodyatt pulled a classic Ian looking guilty face at the end there - complete with a lizard-like lick of the lips!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kissinger

> The killer is one of the Beale's, likely Cindy or Ian!  I think Jane knows all and is involved in the cover up but is not the killer.  I don't think it's Peter since he made the accusation.
> 
> Cindy's my favourite, although Adam Woodyatt pulled a classic Ian looking guilty face at the end there - complete with a lizard-like lick of the lips!


POssible it's Cindy, but was she not pregnant then? (I can't remember!) so has she enlisted the help of Jane to move Lucy?
I just keep thinking who can not be in the programme? so that would mean Jane, (Filming for Waterloo Rd??)
But also, it mentions that Detective (forgot her name) in a TV mag, is back on the Sq next week, so maybe it is not so: simple  :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> POssible it's Cindy, but was she not pregnant then? (I can't remember!) so has she enlisted the help of Jane to move Lucy?


Yes, I believe Cindy was pregnant at the time, which is a believable reason that Jane could be convinced to help move the body and cover up the killing (I'm assuming as long as she believed it was a tragic accident).

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

If Cindy did do it, I don't imagine she'd give her daughter the music box we think that killed Lucy.

----------


## Dazzle

> If Cindy did do it, I don't imagine she'd give her daughter the music box we think that killed Lucy.


I've heard a theory that Emma did that to provoke a reaction, which I think is believable.

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## Kissinger

> Yes, I believe Cindy was pregnant at the time, which is a believable reason that Jane could be convinced to help move the body and cover up the killing (I'm assuming as long as she believed it was a tragic accident).


I just keep thinking back to Emma on the Mobile Phone, why would Emma ring someone unless she knew them quite well and arrange to meet them?  :Ponder: 
And she gave the impression that the "killer" did not mean to do it, so if Cindy was rowing with Lucy in the Beale HOuse, and bashed her on the head, maybe Jane helped to cover it up?
But it kind of seems far fetched I think.
It was probably NIck Cotton trying to steal drugs from Lucy and he did it!!!!
Seems my guess it being Abbie was wrong, drat :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

Why was Les Coker brought into it again tonight looking shifty?

----------


## tammyy2j

If Bobby did it, he would have spilled to Tiffany by now

----------


## Kissinger

> Why was Les Coker brought into it again tonight looking shifty?


to trick us?

----------


## Kissinger

> Why was Les Coker brought into it again tonight looking shifty?


to trick us?

----------


## owenlee4me

[COLOR="rgb(245, 222, 179)"]"If Bobby did it, he would have spilled to Tiffany by now"
[/COLOR]
 :Bow:  well he managed to keep stum to Tiffany!
I honestly never saw that coming  :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

Bobby the new evil Damien  :Stick Out Tongue:  How did Emma figure out it was Bobby or did she think it was Jane?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

There is probably still more to it. Jane is great and all but there is no way she has kept this quiet and gotten away with it for this long without some "help".

----------


## Dazzle

> There is probably still more to it. Jane is great and all but there is no way she has kept this quiet and gotten away with it for this long with some "help".


Yeah it would be good if there was still more to come.  Maybe Cindy came downstairs and discovered them with Lucy's body?

----------

owenlee4me (19-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Lucy going to Miami with Ben and Jay?

----------


## owenlee4me

> Bobby the new evil Damien  How did Emma figure out it was Bobby or did she think it was Jane?


So they let us think it was Jane before the first break.
Let us Think it's Bobby before the 2nd break.
So is it neither?

 it's a bit mixed, coz Emma was on the phone to "Bobby"? Nah
and how would a kid that small go for Lucy and her not sort him out?
and Jane getting Bobby over to Masood's looks convincing (to protect him--from what?)

Hmmm me think's we still don't know  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

Did something happen between Lucy and Billy too sexually or was he after her?

I am dissecting the episodes and have much more questions now  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

> Did something happen between Lucy and Billy too sexually or was he after her?


Those photos Billy had still need to be explained.

----------

tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Bobby the new evil Damien  How did Emma figure out it was Bobby or did she think it was Jane?


Whose Damien?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Whose Damien?


Damien is the evil kid from the film The Omen

Del called his son Damien which scared Rodney on Only Fools and Horses it was very funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I want to know how Emma clicked it was Jane and/or Bobby

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Whose Damien?


From the Omen films.  He was the devil disguised as a human and was outright evil from the day he was born.

Edit: cross posted with tammy!

----------

tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## nettapet

> I want to know how Emma clicked it was Jane and/or Bobby


My guess would be that after looking at photographs of the layout of the square (which we saw Emma looking at after she received the video of Lauren visiting the Beale house) that she realised Jane had given Lauren a false alibi. Jane said she saw Lauren from the Masood's window & she never entered the Beale house, but looking at maps of the square there's no way you can see the front door of the Beale's house from the Masood house.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## nettapet

> I want to know how Emma clicked it was Jane and/or Bobby


My guess would be that after looking at photographs of the layout of the square (which we saw Emma looking at after she received the video of Lauren visiting the Beale house) that she realised Jane had given Lauren a false alibi. Jane said she saw Lauren from the Masood's window & she never entered the Beale house, but looking at maps of the square there's no way you can see the front door of the Beale's house from the Masood house. Also looking at the video Emma would have seen that Jane's car wasn't in the square so how could she have been at the Masood house when her car wasn't there, which would account for Emma's statement to Max when he put her in the car to go to hospital, she said 'It wasn't there'.

----------


## parkerman

> My guess would be that after looking at photographs of the layout of the square (which we saw Emma looking at after she received the video of Lauren visiting the Beale house) that she realised Jane had given Lauren a false alibi. Jane said she saw Lauren from the Masood's window & she never entered the Beale house, but looking at maps of the square there's no way you can see the front door of the Beale's house from the Masood house.


Wouldn't the police have realised this?   



Oh, sorry, my mistake, it's the soap police.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Dan syndrome...

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## nettapet

> Wouldn't the police have realised this?   
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, my mistake, it's the soap police.


The police weren't aware that the video of Lauren visiting the Beale house existed, only Emma saw the video (as far as I'm aware) it was to Emma that Jane gave Lauren an alibi.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## nettapet

> Wouldn't the police have realised this?   
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, my mistake, it's the soap police.


The police weren't aware that the video of Lauren visiting the Beale house existed, only Emma saw the video (as far as I'm aware) it was to Emma that Jane gave Lauren an alibi.

----------


## sarah c

> Lauren has her Eureka moment, with " 18th April Missing Hours  22.00 - 0800..Doesn't add up "
> Why has this helped Lauren ?


it is the time during which jane's car was missing from the square I think? around 10pm which Emma deduced from her watching the videos etc

and the phone number is the beale house - but not sure where that came in...? Bobby rang Jane's mobile so the call was FROM the house not too it...?

I think Emma and then Lauren realised that the murder happened in the house, but not necessarily who did it

Emma met with Jane at the park

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I am still interested in why Jane sent Beth the music box as a Christmas present. Some are saying it was Emma but Jane would of hidden it because its a murder weapon and how would Emma even get it in the first place. I hope Bobby doesn't turn into Ben. I also hope this isn't the end of Jane - I'd like to see her in the show and how the future will be affected and if she reveals all, will Ian understand?

More importantly if Ian finds out about Bobby, will he keep quiet too? o.O

----------


## nettapet

> I am still interested in why Jane sent Beth the music box as a Christmas present. Some are saying it was Emma but Jane would of hidden it because its a murder weapon and how would Emma even get it in the first place. I hope Bobby doesn't turn into Ben. I also hope this isn't the end of Jane - I'd like to see her in the show and how the future will be affected and if she reveals all, will Ian understand?
> 
> More importantly if Ian finds out about Bobby, will he keep quiet too? o.O



 Maybe it was Bobby who sent  the music box to Beth?

----------


## nettapet

> I am still interested in why Jane sent Beth the music box as a Christmas present. Some are saying it was Emma but Jane would of hidden it because its a murder weapon and how would Emma even get it in the first place. I hope Bobby doesn't turn into Ben. I also hope this isn't the end of Jane - I'd like to see her in the show and how the future will be affected and if she reveals all, will Ian understand?
> 
> More importantly if Ian finds out about Bobby, will he keep quiet too? o.O



 Maybe it was Bobby who sent  the music box to Beth?

----------


## parkerman

> The police weren't aware that the video of Lauren visiting the Beale house existed, only Emma saw the video (as far as I'm aware) it was to Emma that Jane gave Lauren an alibi.


Lauren was a prime suspect. What alibi did she give to DI Keeble and how did DI Keeble follow it up...or did the police stop investigating when Emma was taken off the case?

----------


## sarah c

> Lauren was a prime suspect. What alibi did she give to DI Keeble and how did DI Keeble follow it up...or did the police stop investigating when Emma was taken off the case?


she said she was at Roxy's party didnt she?

which when the fat-boy video came out showed she was missing

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

Blimey us lot are certainly checking out all the albis and dotting the i's and xing the t's.  :Nono: 
Hope the producers are well sorted with their story!!!

----------

parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## nettapet

> Lauren was a prime suspect. What alibi did she give to DI Keeble and how did DI Keeble follow it up...or did the police stop investigating when Emma was taken off the case?


Lauren told Keeble she was at Roxy's party but had left early to go home. It was only when the video was discovered on Fatboy's phone that anyone knew she'd gone to the Beale's house, only one's that knew about the video were Fatboy, Lee & Emma.

----------


## Dazzle

> I am still interested in why Jane sent Beth the music box as a Christmas present. Some are saying it was Emma but Jane would of hidden it because its a murder weapon and how would Emma even get it in the first place.


Ian said he'd given the music box to the charity shop so anyone could have bought it.  I still think it was most likely to have been Emma as she was watching everyone suspiciously Christmas Day.  It's credible that she put it under the tree to see people's reactions.




> I also hope this isn't the end of Jane - I'd like to see her in the show and how the future will be affected and if she reveals all, will Ian understand?
> 
> More importantly if Ian finds out about Bobby, will he keep quiet too? o.O


I think Ian will keep quite and I don't think Jane's going anywhere.  The story about how the Beale family deals with this is going to be ongoing from what I've heard.

----------


## owenlee4me

> Ian said he'd given the music box to the charity shop so anyone could have bought it.  I still think it was most likely to have been Emma as she was watching everyone suspiciously Christmas Day.  It's credible that she put it under the tree to see people's reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ian will keep quite and I don't think Jane's going anywhere.  The story about how the Beale family deals with this is going to be ongoing from what I've heard.


I'm curious as to why it showed Lucy opening the window shortly before she started writing her note/letter? 
I know we have not seen how she died yet, but how on earth did she end up in the wood area?
Hardly likely, Jane moved the body on her own, so she must have had an accomplice?

----------


## owenlee4me

> Ian said he'd given the music box to the charity shop so anyone could have bought it.  I still think it was most likely to have been Emma as she was watching everyone suspiciously Christmas Day.  It's credible that she put it under the tree to see people's reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ian will keep quite and I don't think Jane's going anywhere.  The story about how the Beale family deals with this is going to be ongoing from what I've heard.


I'm curious as to why it showed Lucy opening the window shortly before she started writing her note/letter? 
I know we have not seen how she died yet, but how on earth did she end up in the wood area?
Hardly likely, Jane moved the body on her own, so she must have had an accomplice?

----------


## lizann

> My guess would be that after looking at photographs of the layout of the square (which we saw Emma looking at after she received the video of Lauren visiting the Beale house) that she realised Jane had given Lauren a false alibi. Jane said she saw Lauren from the Masood's window & she never entered the Beale house, but looking at maps of the square there's no way you can see the front door of the Beale's house from the Masood house.


emma had a light bulb moment too in the pub why?

----------


## sarah c

no it cannot have been Emma that 'gave' the music box to Beth - if as a police officer she knew it was the murder weapon she would never have compromised it by giving it away?

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> no it cannot have been Emma that 'gave' the music box to Beth - if as a police officer she knew it was the murder weapon she would never have compromised it by giving it away?


That's a fair point but maybe she didn't know anything for sure at that time and she did it to see who'd react?  She hadn't even gone to the police after she'd talked to Jane (presumably) in the park so she wasn't in any rush to do anything official.  She was probably about to go to the police when she was killed.  (Remember she was no longer a police officer by this time.)

Cindy was possibly in on it as there's been a lot of looks between her and Jane this week.  She may have helped Jane move the body.  Why she'd put the music box under the tree I can't imagine though.

The best explanation I can think of why anyone would put the box there is to provoke a reaction and I can't think of anyone else who'd want to do that (unless somebody else guessed, but that's all getting too convoluted!).

----------


## parkerman

Now we know who killed Lucy, there's more questions than before we knew!

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), maidmarian (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

We need Emma flashback episode how she solved this case  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), lizann (21-02-2015), parkerman (20-02-2015), Perdita (20-02-2015), Siobhan (21-02-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> Now we know who killed Lucy, there's more questions than before we knew!


That's my quandary too!
HOw on earth did Jane get Lucy off the floor, And--- how could she carry a dead body? parden the pun, but their a dead weight?
Are there no Street Camera's in Walford, there just about every where else, surely someone somewhere would have seen her? and not be seen,  then dump her in the woods?

YOur right, so many more questions

----------


## lizann

i hope keeble don't stop investigating the case does she have fatboy video recording from his phone

----------


## tammyy2j

An upcoming twist in EastEnders will include a wrongful arrest being made in the Lucy Beale murder case.

Viewers found out during Live Week that young Bobby Beale was responsible for Lucy's death, after months of speculation about the killer.

EastEnders producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has now revealed to The Mirror that Ian and Jane Beale's decision to conceal Bobby's crime will lead to an innocent party being wrapped up in the investigation.

"It is gut-wrenching how Jane is carrying the guilt of covering up what one of her children has done," the producer said. "Jane is the one who has this terrible secret. Bobby doesn't know the truth."

Treadwell-Collins continued: "Viewers have seen Ian and Jane decide to keep it a secret, but this story will keep going on. What I can reveal is that someone else â an innocent person â will be arrested for this murder.

"Then carrying this guilty secret comes back to haunt Ian and Jane. How can you keep that a secret when someone else is facing jail for a murder they didn't commit?

"As a parent, what do you do? Do you go to the police and tell them that person is not the killer because your own son did it? How far will they go to protect their child?"

Treadwell-Collins went on to describe the twist as "the beginning of the next story for the Beales".

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), sarah c (23-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Well they should do it well, because they've already had a rehearsal with exactly the same storyline re-Nick Cotton cutting the brakes and Phil getting arrested. Nice to see how innovative they are being.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

be interesting if peter was arrested who would ian choose then

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), owenlee4me (23-02-2015), sarah c (23-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> be interesting if peter was arrested who would ian choose then


Now that I'd like to see!

I couldn't let an innocent person go to jail if I were in Ian and Jane's position, even if it were a stranger.  I just couldn't live with myself.  I doubt it'll come to that though.  I know Jake was in prison for a while but he wasn't convicted of Lucy's murder.  What would Jane have done if that'd happened?

We know that covering this up is going to come back to bite them big time.

----------

lizann (22-02-2015), maidmarian (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> be interesting if peter was arrested who would ian choose then


Yes if Peter or Cindy or even Ben were arrested, I wonder what Ian especially would do 

I think Jane would cover for Bobby no matter who was arrested 

Ben's arrest could be Kathy's reason for returning

----------

lizann (23-02-2015), parkerman (23-02-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> be interesting if peter was arrested who would ian choose then


That's a good thought, if an innocent is to be arrested and Peter is leaving, that would take him nicely out of the soap? good one!!

----------


## owenlee4me

> be interesting if peter was arrested who would ian choose then


That's a good thought, if an innocent is to be arrested and Peter is leaving, that would take him nicely out of the soap? good one!!

----------


## Kim

> That's a good thought, if an innocent is to be arrested and Peter is leaving, that would take him nicely out of the soap? good one!!


I don't think that'll be Peter's way out. I'm sure Ian would choose Peter then, especially as it was his favourite that Bobby killed.

Cindy and it would probably be Bobby's side still - Cindy isn't his and blood's thicker than water.

Ben is more of a grey area. Maybe Ian would try to justify it as being Ben's punishment for mugging Lucy.

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

do you think ian and jane will set cindy up as the killer as now she is blackmailing them to get rid of beth

----------

maidmarian (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> do you think ian and jane will set cindy up as the killer as now she is blackmailing them to get rid of beth


Wow that would be really twisted!  :EEK!: 

I can't see them being so cold and heartless, especially given they're fond of Cindy, but Jane especially has demonstrated how unpredictable she is.  Plus she still has Lucy's phone hidden under the floorboards (as far as we know) which could possibly be used to set someone up.

----------

maidmarian (05-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Wow that would be really twisted! 
> 
> I can't see them being so cold and heartless, especially given they're fond of Cindy, but Jane especially has demonstrated how unpredictable she is.  Plus she still has Lucy's phone hidden under the floorboards (as far as we know) which could possibly be used to set someone up.


I did hope that Jane would be murderer- mainly
because I dont like her- rather than think she
would be!!  Ive always found her a very strange 
character.!!And the producer did say from
early on - there was a gimmick-so wasnt that
shocked when it was Bobby!

If the story goes along the lines now predicted
- which I think is plausible- then if I was Jane
Id be afraid - very afraid.
Bobby is probably very disturbed but not
dim. Hes getting older and more aware
and think.quite capable of "dealing with" Jane!!

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Bobby is probably very disturbed but not
> dim. Hes getting older and more aware
> and think.quite capable of \\"dealing with\\" Jane!!


Jane, and anyone else who crosses him!

----------

maidmarian (05-06-2015)

----------


## chartreuse

@lizann - that was my thought too! We know that an innocent person will be accused - and Cindy slots right out of that family. Ian and Jane gave me the creeps yesterday - Cindy could feel she was being set up to look unhinged but could not control herself; it was spine chilling!

----------

lizann (05-06-2015), maidmarian (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wow that would be really twisted! 
> 
> I can't see them being so cold and heartless, especially given they're fond of Cindy, but Jane especially has demonstrated how unpredictable she is.  Plus she still has Lucy's phone hidden under the floorboards (as far as we know) which could possibly be used to set someone up.


 jane would do anything to protect bobby and she now loves beth as her own also

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wow that would be really twisted! 
> 
> I can't see them being so cold and heartless, especially given they're fond of Cindy, but Jane especially has demonstrated how unpredictable she is.  Plus she still has Lucy's phone hidden under the floorboards (as far as we know) which could possibly be used to set someone up.


 jane would do anything to protect bobby and she now loves beth as her own also

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Jake Wood, Max Branning, is taking a year off I believe so I think its him that gets accused.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Jake Wood, Max Branning, is taking a year off I believe so I think its him that gets accused.


I think it could be Liam with Cindy or on his own

----------


## tammyy2j

Eastenders fans are in for a shock this summer when a soap favourite is arrested for the murder of Lucy Beale.

Viewers know Lucyâs 11-year-old half-brother Bobby â played by Eliot Carrington â accidentally killed her when he hurled a music box at her head.

His stepmum Jane â Laurie Brett, 46 â covered up the death to protect the lad.

And husband Ian, played by Adam Woodyatt, 46, went along with it after discovering the truth.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...bbc-soap-opera

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2015), Glen1 (06-07-2015), lizann (05-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

so the arrested party is a new suspect and soap favourite, was max and billy already suspects? could it be phil?

----------


## Kim

Max seems the obvious choice given Jake Wood's upcoming break but I'm thinking that it will be him. DTC did say that he'd taken inspiration from Broadchurch. I think something has to come of Max and David trying to dispose of that laptop. Perhaps the police will discover that CCTV was deleted from the car lot and without the footage (the laptop was burned) there'd be nothing to show that he didn't kill Lucy.

----------


## lizann

> Max seems the obvious choice given Jake Wood's upcoming break but I'm thinking that it will be him. DTC did say that he'd taken inspiration from Broadchurch. I think something has to come of Max and David trying to dispose of that laptop. Perhaps the police will discover that CCTV was deleted from the car lot and without the footage (the laptop was burned) there'd be nothing to show that he didn't kill Lucy.


 david wicks back arrested now that would be a surprising shock some revenge by ian to let him in jail

----------


## lizann

> Max seems the obvious choice given Jake Wood's upcoming break but I'm thinking that it will be him. DTC did say that he'd taken inspiration from Broadchurch. I think something has to come of Max and David trying to dispose of that laptop. Perhaps the police will discover that CCTV was deleted from the car lot and without the footage (the laptop was burned) there'd be nothing to show that he didn't kill Lucy.


 david wicks back arrested now that would be a surprising shock some revenge by ian to let him in jail

----------


## lizann

marsbar back to make arrest in lucy murder case do think it is a mitchell that is arrested now

----------


## lizann

if jane plants the wallet and phone in phil's house he will know the beales are setting ben up as he knew jane and ian had them 

 also is it not jay's prints on them?

----------


## lizann

if jane plants the wallet and phone in phil's house he will know the beales are setting ben up as he knew jane and ian had them 

 also is it not jay's prints on them?

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders fans will see the Lucy Beale case develop even further next week as someone is finally charged with her murder.

The huge moment in the storyline comes after the investigation takes more twists and turns over the next few days.

The unlucky Walford resident in question will be charged in next Tuesday's episode (July 28), leaving the individual's friends and family struggling to come to terms with the news.

In the aftermath, another of the locals resorts to some drastic measures for the sake of their family.

Firm details surrounding the Lucy storyline and its future have been kept closely under wraps to preserve the secrecy surrounding the ongoing plot.

We've already seen Ben Mitchell (Harry Reid) get wrongly arrested for Lucy's murder after the unlicensed taxi driver who took her back to the Square on Good Friday 2014 came forward and identified him.

The show's latest episode also hinted that Max Branning (Jake Wood) could be next to find himself wrongly in the frame as the cab driver also later identified him.

With big drama to come in Walford, will it be Ben, Max or someone else who gets charged?

----------

Glen1 (22-07-2015), lizann (26-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

don't think it will be max or ben now jay a possibility now he on run

----------


## owenlee4me

> don't think it will be max or ben now jay a possibility now he on run


But is Max not leaving the soap, so it's quite possible to say it was him!

----------


## owenlee4me

> don't think it will be max or ben now jay a possibility now he on run


But is Max not leaving the soap, so it's quite possible to say it was him!

----------


## Perdita

> But is Max not leaving the soap, so it's quite possible to say it was him!


He is, yes, only temporarily though but could be long enough for him to be jailed

----------

maidmarian (26-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> But is Max not leaving the soap, so it's quite possible to say it was him!


 think the arrested will be a shock not the already arrested ben and max, max's temporary exit could be he is on run or off to visit lauren

----------


## lizann

> But is Max not leaving the soap, so it's quite possible to say it was him!


 think the arrested will be a shock not the already arrested ben and max, max's temporary exit could be he is on run or off to visit lauren

----------


## Kim

I think Max'll be jailed.

Lauren is returning as far as I know so they'll need a reason to split her and Peter up off screen. She'd be making herself a single mother before the child's even born/soon afterwards, so it'd have to be something pretty big such as this. I can't see them recasting Peter again already.

----------


## owenlee4me

> He is, yes, only temporarily though but could be long enough for him to be jailed


I reckon he will be jailed, long enough for him to have his break, then the storyline will return and all will be revealed.   phew----- talk about milking a story/plot

----------


## owenlee4me

> He is, yes, only temporarily though but could be long enough for him to be jailed


I reckon he will be jailed, long enough for him to have his break, then the storyline will return and all will be revealed.   phew----- talk about milking a story/plot

----------

Perdita (27-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

be great if it were abi arrested

----------

tammyy2j (27-07-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> be great if it were abi arrested


oh it so would!!! she is a pain in the a**e

----------


## owenlee4me

> be great if it were abi arrested


oh it so would!!! she is a pain in the a**e

----------

